# Übersicht ENDURO Veranstaltungen 2013



## SiK (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, hier die vorlÃ¤ufige Ãbersicht der *Enduro Termine 2013*:

*MÃ¤rz:*
17.03.: Easyphone / Patric Maes Enduro 1 - Esneux, Belgien (Enduro, 1 Tag)
28.-30.: The Blast 1, Belgische Ardennen, Belgien (Enduro, 3 Tage)
30.-31.03. Bluegrass Enduro "International" - Castelbuono, Italien (Enduro, 2 Tage)

*April:*
07.04.: Bluegrass Enduro "Classique" - Dabo, Frankreich (Enduro, 1 Tag)
21.04.: Easyphone / Patric Maes Enduro 2 - Ovifat, Belgien (Enduro, 1 Tag)
27.04.: Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #1  - Treuchtlingen, *Deutschland* (Enduro, 1 Tag)

*Mai:*
05.05.: Easyphone / Patric Maes Enduro 3 - Amay, Belgien (Enduro, 1 Tag)
04.-05.05.: Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #2  - Riva del Garda, Italien (Enduro, 1 Tag)
08.05. Bluegrass Enduro "Classique" - Rombach le Franc, Frankreich (Enduro)
10.05.: Metabief Open Enduro, Allmountain Challenge - Metabief, Frankreich (AM, 1 Tag)
11.-12.05.: Metabief Open Enduro - Metabief, Frankreich (Enduro, 2 Tage)
18.â19.05.: Enduro World Series #1 , Superenduro PRO â Punta Ala, Italy (Enduro, 2 Tage)
25.-26.05.: Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #3  - Samerberg, *Deutschland* (Enduro, 1 Tag)
26.05.: Easyphone / Patric Maes Enduro 4 - La Roche (Maboge), Belgien (Enduro, 1 Tag)
23.-26.05.: The Blast 2, Val d' Aosta (Enduro, 3 Tage)

*Juni:*
01.-02.06.: Enduro Des Hautes Vosges - La Bresse, Frankreich (Enduro, 2 Tage)
08.-09.06.: Bluegrass Enduro "International" - Mollau, Frankreich (Enduro, 2 Tage)
07.-09.06.: Trailtrophy Latsch, SÃ¼dtirol (Enduro, 3 Tage)
15./16.06.: Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #4  - Willingen, *Deutschland* (Enduro, 1 Tag)
15.-16.06.: Bluegrass Enduro "International" - Kinlocheleven, Schottland (Enduro, 2 Tage)
22.06.: Mad East Enduro Altenberg/Geising, *Deutschland* (Enduro, 1 Tag)
20.-23.06.: The Blast 3 - Vogesen, Frankreich (Enduro, 3 Tage)
29.â30.06.: Enduro World Series #2 , Enduro Series â Val dâAllos, France (Enduro, 2 Tage)

*Juli:*
06.â07.07.: Enduro World Series #3 , Crankworx Les 2 Alpes â Les 2 Alpes, France (Enduro, 2 Tage)
06.-07.07.: Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #5  - Kirchberg, Ãsterreich (Enduro, 1 Tag)
12.-14.07.: Megavalanche Alpe d'Huez - Alpe d'Huez, Frankreich (Marathon DH)
13.-14.07.: Trailtrophy Rabenberg (Erzgebirge), *Deutschland* (Enduro, 2 Tage)
19.-21.07.: Mountain of Hell Les 2 Alpes - Les2 Alpes, Frankreich (Marathon DH)
16.-20.07.: TransEnduro Grenoble-Turin (Enduro, 5 Tage)
18.-21.07.: The Blast 4 - Koroska, Slowenien (Enduro, 3 Tage)
27.â28.07.: Enduro World Series #4 , Colorado Freeride Festival â Winter Park, United States (Enduro, 2 Tage)
27.-28.07.: Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #6  - Kronplatz, Italien (Enduro, 1 Tag)

*August:*
09.-11.08.: Bike Attack Lenzerheide (Marathon Downhill)
10.â11.08.: Enduro World Series #5 , Crankworx Whistler â Whistler, Canada (Enduro, 2 Tage)
17.08: Vogtland Bike EnduroRace 
18.-23.08.: Trans Savoie (6 Tages Enduro) - http://www.trans-savoie.com/
24.â25.08.: Enduro World Series #6 , Enduro Des Nations â Val dâIsere, France (Enduro, 2 Tage)

*September:*
01.09.: Easyphone / Patric Maes Enduro 5 - Seraing, Belgien (Enduro, 1 Tag)
01.09.: Bluegrass Enduro "Classique" - Guebwiller, Frankreich (Enduro, 1 Tag)
13.-15.09.: Trail Trophy Lenzerheide (Enduro, 3 Tage)
14.-15.09.: European Enduro Open - Ischgl, Ãsterreich (Enduro, 2 Tage)
22.09.: Easyphone / Patric Maes Enduro 6 - NeuprÃ©, Belgien (Enduro, 1 Tag)
21.-22.09.: Bluegrass Enduro "International" - Ballyhoura, Irland (Enduro, 3 Tage)
28.09.-05.10.: Trans Provence (Enduro, 7 Tage)
29.09.: BergTal Enduro (Quattro Stazioni) - *Geschwenda/ThÃ¼ringen* (Enduro, 1 Tag) - http://www.bergtal-mtb.de/


*Oktober:*
12.-13.10.: Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series #7  - Flims, Schweiz (Enduro, 1 Tage)
19.â20.10.: Enduro World Series #7 , Superenduro PRO â Finale Ligure, Italy (Enduro, 2 Tage)



*Andere Termine, AuswÃ¤rts:
*
Superenduro Italien:
Warm Up | March 16-17 | Pogno (NO)
PRO1 | April 13-14 | Sestri Levante (GE)
PRO2 | May 18-19 | Punta Ala (GR) | Opening Enduro World Series
PRO3 | June 1-2 | Location to be confirmed
PRO4 | June 22-23 | Madesimo (SO)
PRO5 | July 19-20-21 | Sauze dâOulx (TO)
PRO6 | October 19-20 | Finale Ligure (SV) | Finale Enduro World Series

Sprint1 | April 28 | Pogno (NO)
Sprint2 | May 5 | Piero (CN)
Sprint3 | September 8 | Tolfa (RM)
Sprint4 | September 29 | Palazzuolo sul Senio (FI)

Ireland Gravity Enduro: http://www.gravityenduro.ie/
Round 1 - 20th/21st April, Carrick, Co. Wicklow 
Round 2 - 18th/19th May, Ballyhoura, Co. Limerick 
Round 3 â 15th/16th June, Ticknock, Co. Dublin 
Series Championships â 10th/11th August, Ballinastoe, Co. Wicklow 
Round 4 - 7th/8th September, Djouce, Co. Wicklow


----------



## SiK (19. Oktober 2012)

Anmeldungsdaten:

Bluegrass Enduro International: 25.12.2012
Bluegrass Enduro Classique: 01.02.2013

Trailtrophy Latsch & Lenzerheide offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (19. Oktober 2012)

Abo!

Und dank dir für die Mühe!


----------



## othu (19. Oktober 2012)

Wer nimmt mich mit? Wohin und wann egal, mache alles mit


----------



## bliz2z (19. Oktober 2012)

Subscripe to this Thread!  Danke Tom


----------



## kinschman (19. Oktober 2012)

...nachdem mir zuletzt in treuchtlingen kurz vorher die gesundheit nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht hat, möchte ich es im april erneut angehen 

lenzerheide hätte ich auch wieder böcke drauf!

ach so...der eigentlich grund für das geschreibsel.....ABO !


----------



## bliz2z (20. Oktober 2012)

Bike Attack Lenzerheide: 09.-11.08.2013
Trans-Provence: 28.09.-05.10.2013


----------



## Trailst4R (22. Oktober 2012)

Treuchtlingen im April will ich mir vormerken und zu meinem ersten Rennen machen 

Fährt einer zufällig über Stuttgart -> Aalen -> Treuchtlingen?


----------



## juweb (23. Oktober 2012)

> Mai:
> 22.06. Mad East Enduro Altenberg/Geising (Enduro)



Kein schlimmer Fehler, aber korrekturwürdig, bevor es sich falsch einprägt. Also 22. JUNI MAD EAST ENDURO!!!
Danke!!


----------



## ALB_rider (23. Oktober 2012)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Treuchtlingen im April will ich mir vormerken und zu meinem ersten Rennen machen



Hoffe, dass es auch mein erstes Enduro-Rennen wird


----------



## duke83 (24. Oktober 2012)

und ich hoff dass ich nicht so gnadenlos abkack wie dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (24. Oktober 2012)

Abo Abo Abo... und jetzt schon aufgeregt wie'n Sack Flöhe

Treuchtlingen: I'll be Back

Danke für die Mühe


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Oktober 2012)

Yeah 2013!! Da simma dabei!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2012)

mal ganz doof: in bawue gibts gar nuescht?


----------



## SiK (24. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mal ganz doof: in bawue gibts gar nuescht?



Nee, bisher nicht. Aber freu dich: im Elsass gibt es sicher auch nächstes Jahr wieder ein Haufen gute Rennen: Bluegrass Series, Enduro des Hautes Vosges, etc.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Oktober 2012)

hmmm... ich glaub ich muss mal meien 29er epic mit lefty kaput machen gehen


----------



## ALB_rider (24. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die, die schon dieses Jahr in Treuchtlingen waren:
Ist die Strecke sehr schwer?
Und sind dort auch viele nicht-professionelle Fahrer am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (24. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Infos!

Für nächstes Jahr könnte man sich ja mal zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften zusammenschließen oder eine IG aufmachen. 
Die interessanten Rennen finden ja weit im Süden, Westen oder Osten statt und in NRW gibt es ja scheinbar viele aktive Fahrer


----------



## Nill (24. Oktober 2012)

Cool, dank dir .

Werde von berlin aus wieder etliche Rennen besuchen.


----------



## Telem (24. Oktober 2012)

Hi Tom, cool dass du den Thread wieder gestartet hast 

Dates in Irland:

Round 1 - 20th/21st April, Carrick, Co. Wicklow 
Round 2 - 18th/19th May, Ballyhoura, Co. Limerick 
Round 3 â 15th/16th June, Ticknock, Co. Dublin 
Series Championships â 10th/11th August, Ballinastoe, Co. Wicklow 
Round 4 - 7th/8th September, Djouce, Co. Wicklow

immer ne Reise wert, schon allein wegen der Leute


----------



## duke83 (24. Oktober 2012)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die, die schon dieses Jahr in Treuchtlingen waren:
> Ist die Strecke sehr schwer?
> Und sind dort auch viele nicht-professionelle Fahrer am Start?



"Sehr schwer" ist Definitionssache würd ich sagen, aber ich fand sie schwerer als erwartet 
Zum Starterfeld würd ich mal sagen...bunt gemischt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ganz genau. Der Trick bei Enduro Rennen ist einfach: Mitfahren!


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Oktober 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> 
> Für nächstes Jahr könnte man sich ja mal zwecks Fahrgemeinschaften zusammenschließen oder eine IG aufmachen.
> Die interessanten Rennen finden ja weit im Süden, Westen oder Osten statt und in NRW gibt es ja scheinbar viele aktive Fahrer



Das finde ich doch mal eine gute Idee. 

Man konnte in der IG Fahrgemeinschaften ausrufen oder Ansagen wann man wo ist um Mitfahrer zu suchen.


----------



## duke83 (24. Oktober 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Der Trick bei Enduro Rennen ist einfach: Mitfahren!



so schaut's ma aus...und deswegen...27.04.13 wieder nach Treuchtlingen


----------



## JDEM (24. Oktober 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das finde ich doch mal eine gute Idee.
> 
> Man konnte in der IG Fahrgemeinschaften ausrufen oder Ansagen wann man wo ist um Mitfahrer zu suchen.



Ich hab mal eine IG erstellt, sind natürlich alle herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen!

Enduro NRW IG


----------



## mz33 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

mich reizt diese Enduro-Serie sehr. Da mir momentan leider das Geld fehlt wollte ich mal fragen ob es ob es reichen würde wenn ich mein Ghost Northshore Fr aus 2006 modifiziere? 
Wird in der oben genannten IG jeder aufgenommen der will.


----------



## JDEM (25. Oktober 2012)

mz33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mich reizt diese Enduro-Serie sehr. Da mir momentan leider das Geld fehlt wollte ich mal fragen ob es ob es reichen würde wenn ich mein Ghost Northshore Fr aus 2006 modifiziere?
> Wird in der oben genannten IG jeder aufgenommen der will.



Kenn dein Rad nicht, aber warum sollte das nicht gehen, da braucht es kein superteures, neues Fully. In die IG kann natürlich jeder rein, der sich dafür interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mz33 (25. Oktober 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Kenn dein Rad nicht, aber warum sollte das nicht gehen, da braucht es kein superteures, neues Fully. In die IG kann natürlich jeder rein, der sich dafür interessiert



Danke genau so hatte ich mir die Antworten vorgestellt.

Dennoch schade das es so Veranstaltungen bei uns in der Nähe gibt


----------



## duke83 (25. Oktober 2012)

mz33 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mich reizt diese Enduro-Serie sehr. Da mir momentan leider das Geld fehlt wollte ich mal fragen ob es ob es reichen würde wenn ich mein Ghost Northshore Fr aus 2006 modifiziere?



Definitiv...bergauf wird es mit dem zwar wahrscheinlich weniger spaßig sein, aber das ist ja auch (mit) ne konditionelle Frage 
In Treuchtlingen hab ich sogar einen mit nem Cannondale-Hardtail mit 80mm Headschock mit fahren sehen. Ist zwar jetzt nix wo ich Lust drauf hätte, aber auch machbar


----------



## Nill (25. Oktober 2012)

Hey mz33

habe auf verschiedenen Endurorennen schon leute mit FR wie Scott FR oder Spezi. SX Trail fahren sehen.

Du willst ja auch nicht bergauf erster werden. 
Die Stages mit den Tretpassagen sind dann vllt. etwas hart, aber den Spaß an der Sache wird es dir schon nicht verderben.

Wie sagte ein Vorredner: Enduro ist das Rennformat wobei es darauf ankommt einfach mit zu fahren 

Viel Spaß beim Biken !!  

PS: Sucher grade noch ein Skibergsteiger für das Nordketten Quartett (siehe meine FB-Seite/ auch für NICHT-FB User einsehbar)


----------



## mz33 (25. Oktober 2012)

Nill schrieb:


> Hey mz33
> 
> habe auf verschiedenen Endurorennen schon leute mit FR wie Scott FR oder Spezi. SX Trail fahren sehen.
> 
> ...




Super das motiviert mich noch mehr. Dann werd ich mal sehen was sich bis nächstes Jahr so bei mir entwickelt. 

Ps; Fahre leider Snowboard


----------



## S.F. (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke Tom!!!
Aboniert!


----------



## marg (25. Oktober 2012)

hey leute, spiel auch mit dem gedanken nächstes jahr mal ein paar rennen mitzufahren, enduro oder dh, obwohl mir enduro mehr zusagt: aber hab kein plan von Endurorennen!!
kann da jeder mitfahren der will ?
egal welches bike ? hab nen freerider aber supertourentauglich!
startgebühren ?
kann man die strecke vorher testen, also nen tag vorher schonmal runterknallen,
oder fährt man(n) einfach drauf los ?
gibt es ein quali rennen ?
das bergauf fahren wird nicht gewertet ?
gibt es pausen zwischen bergauf und bergab ?
was gibs sonst noch zu beachten ?

danke für eure antworten ! 
greetz marg


----------



## mz33 (25. Oktober 2012)

marg schrieb:


> hey leute, spiel auch mit dem gedanken nächstes jahr mal ein paar rennen mitzufahren, enduro oder dh, obwohl mir enduro mehr zusagt: aber hab kein plan von Endurorennen!!
> kann da jeder mitfahren der will ?
> egal welches bike ? hab nen freerider aber supertourentauglich!
> startgebühren ?
> ...




Hey

schau mal bei enduroseries.net da hab ich mich auch grad mal schlau gemacht.
Mich wundert nur das da was von Klasseneinteilung Teilnehmer ab 1997 steht. Wie siehts mit so "alten" Säcken wie mir aus?


----------



## S.F. (25. Oktober 2012)

Das Geburtsjahr begrenzt die Teilnahme nach unten! Damit sollen Jugendliche unter 16 vor "Überlastung" geschützt werden.  Der BDR hat da ganz klare Regeln für Jugen-d und Altersklasseneinteilungen. Ist ähnlich wie bei den Jugendklassen-Einteilungen beim Fussball. Als Alter Sack muss man sich "nur" Trauen, gegen die jungen Wilden anzutreten...  oder sich einen anderen alten Sack suchen, gegen den man innerhalb des Wettkampf im direkten Wettstreit antritt... 
  @marg: "runterknallen"??? Da geht´s mindestens genaus viel bergauf wie bergab.  Die Zeitmessungen liegen zwar tendenziell bergab, aber nicht nur. Und dazwischen gilt es, die vernichteten Höhenmeter wieder wettzumachen.
Training ist bei der Enduroserie möglich, bei Rennen wie der Trailtrophy oder der Bluegrass-Serie nicht. Da wird auf Sicht gefahren. Für Pausen zwischen bergauf und bergab bleiben meist nur ein paar Minuten.


----------



## Nill (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi marg,

so habe ich das Erlebt:
..


marg schrieb:


> hey leute, spiel auch mit dem gedanken nächstes jahr mal ein paar rennen mitzufahren, enduro oder dh, obwohl mir enduro mehr zusagt: aber hab kein plan von Endurorennen!! --> also mitfahren
> kann da jeder mitfahren der will ? --> wenn du ein taugliches Rad hast und dich Fit fühlst, na klar. Es gibt am Austragungsort dann immer die Reglen noch mal auf einem Infoblatt.
> egal welches bike ? hab nen freerider aber supertourentauglich! --> egal welches Rad, es muss bloß mit EINEM Rad die Strecke bewältigt werden.
> startgebühren ? ---> immer etwas Unterschiedlich, hatten sich so im Schnitt bei 33 bis ca. 45 Euro eingependelt. Z.B. in Kirchberg "musste" man noch zu den 33 Euro Stargeld eine Liftkarte kaufen. Ok man hätte auch die 1000 hm fahren können. (war das einzigste Rennen der Spezi. Serie wo "geschuttelt" wurde)
> ...



Gruß Nill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (25. Oktober 2012)

super danke euch !
da bin ich schonmal geholfen !!
zitat
egal welches bike ? hab nen freerider aber supertourentauglich! --> egal welches Rad, es muss bloß mit EINEM Rad die Strecke bewältigt werden.
tja da bin jetzt im zwiespalt!
mein beef cake fr ist nen superenduro mit 180 absenkbar auf 140mm und allen anderen schnickschnack wie reverb, aber ne super geiler geo, also fahre damit auch schon mal ne tour und bergauf gehts auch echt gut mit den 16,5 kg !
und das andere ist nen canyon nerve am mit 150 federweg, gewicht und bergauf natürlich dementsprechend leichter! auch super zufahren 
aber 
lieber fahre ich mit dem beef cake runter, macht auch mehr spass !
und da ja das runter fahren gewertet wird !
also was würdet ihr nehmen oder nehmt ihr zum rennen fahren ??


----------



## S.F. (25. Oktober 2012)

Probiers einfach aus! Wenn Du beide Räder mitnehmen kannst, kannst Du´s beim Training testen. Sonst nimm das, worauf du dich generell wohler fühlst.  Das kannst Du nur selbst herausfinden! Oder willst Du direkt gegen Wildhaber, Clementz und Co gewinnen??? 
Dabei sein ist erst einmal alles!!!


----------



## mz33 (25. Oktober 2012)

Also ich bin dabei wenn der Austragungsort passt. Zum trainieren sollte die Zeit ja noch reichen


----------



## exto (27. Oktober 2012)

Gibt's irgend ein technisches Reglement, dass den Einsatz von Hardtails verbietet oder einschränkt?
Ich hab noch sowas aus der Anfangszeit der "Bewegung" im Kopf, als es mal Unmut gab, das die Pro's alles mit ihren 4Cross-Bikes in Grund und Boden gefahren haben...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Oktober 2012)

@exto: Gab es dieses Jahr bei keinem der Rennen, die ich gefahren bin.
Andersrum: Eine Hardtail Wertung gibts nur bei den kleineren Rennen und im Osten


----------



## ALB_rider (27. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Gibt's irgend ein technisches Reglement, dass den Einsatz von Hardtails verbietet oder einschränkt?
> Ich hab noch sowas aus der Anfangszeit der "Bewegung" im Kopf, als es mal Unmut gab, das die Pro's alles mit ihren 4Cross-Bikes in Grund und Boden gefahren haben...



Das mit den 4Cross-Bikes war in Winterberg, als die Pro`s die Quali (4x-Track) 
mit ihren HT gefahren sind und die Stages mit nem anderem Bike.
Seid dem muss man alles mit dem gleichem Bike fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Infos 

 @Johann: Extra HT - Wertung fänd' ich auch irgendwie doof. Ich find's irgendwie nett mit nominell unterlegener Technik bei den "Großen" zu wildern. 
Ich hab im Moment keine rechte Lust auf die ganz langen Rennen. Da scheint diese ganze Enduro-Geschichte 'ne ziemlich coole Alternative zu sein.


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos



Ohhhh da bahnt sich was an 

Ick freu mir so.....


----------



## elmono (28. Oktober 2012)

Frank Schneider ist in Winterberg auch das Rennen mit dem Singlespeed-Hardtail gefahren, dass er auch bei der Megavalanche ausgeführt hat.

Über Sinn und Unsinn muss wohl jeder selbst für entscheiden. Machbar ist natürlich jede Strecke auf einem Hardtail. Spaß dürfte es nicht so sehr machen, irgendeinen Blumentopf gibts erst recht nicht zu gewinnen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2012)

Naechste frage: zwingend fullface, und fullarmor, oder reicht normaler xc helm plus leichte grizley d30 armor?

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## elmono (28. Oktober 2012)

Hängt stark vom jeweiligen Veranstalter ab. Ich würde empfehlen, einfach das Reglement zu lesen.

Bewährt hat sich jedoch quasi überall: Knieschoner & Ellenbogenschoner. XC-Mütze für die Verbindungsetappen und Fullface für die Stages. Die jeweils ungenutzte Kopfbedeckung kommt an den Rucksack.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2012)

hmmm da ich xc fahrer bin hab ich keinen fullface sondern nur die xc nusschale + eine grizly d30 bodyarmor, die ich nutze, wenn ich primaer zum spass haben auf lustige trails gehe.


----------



## S.F. (28. Oktober 2012)

Andere Frage: Du willst mit dem Zaboo im Enduro Segment wildern? Das HT das der Schneidi gefahren ist, weicht in der Geo leicht von deinem Rad ab.


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2012)

neee ich wuerde schon das epic nehmen. mit der 10cm lefty vorne ist das bergab echt der hammer! und mit dem bronsen hab ich reifentechnisch auch reserven.
vllt teste ich es mal in lac blanc. aber ich glaub da geht was  und als ich letztlich mit 2cDale entwickler (einer ex dh weltcup fahrer, der andere faehrt im amiland dh) schredden war ging das schon recht gut 

die idee haben ich und der ex weltcup fahrer schon lange: swissbike fr + marathon mit einem bike  caidom waere da natuerlich ne sache... 
und wenn ich mir die bilder der veranstaltungen in den news anschaue, denke ich mir auch immer, dass ich so spaesse mit meinen xc auch fahre. vllt etwas langsamer... aber sicher net soooo langsam.

ich glaub 2013 muss ich mal mit dem epic nach lac blanc. bis auf die reine dh strecke hab ich jetzt nix im hinterkopf was net ginge... mal sehen  wenn ich nach 2abfahrten merke es wird zu heftig, kann ich mir ja schnell noch ein leihbike schnappen


----------



## kinschman (29. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> neee ich wuerde schon das epic nehmen. mit der 10cm lefty vorne ist das bergab echt der hammer! und mit dem bronsen hab ich reifentechnisch auch reserven.
> vllt teste ich es mal in lac blanc. aber ich glaub da geht was  und als ich letztlich mit 2cDale entwickler (einer ex dh weltcup fahrer, der andere faehrt im amiland dh) schredden war ging das schon recht gut
> 
> die idee haben ich und der ex weltcup fahrer schon lange: swissbike fr + marathon mit einem bike  caidom waere da natuerlich ne sache...
> ...



haha, ja geil - dein nickname ist programm, was ?? 
find ich gut 

also zuletzt in treuchtlingen sind auch einige mit nem hardtail gestartet und die strecken waren jetzt auch nicht soo schnell und hart das man mit nem hardtail untermotorisiert gewesen wäre...war im großen und ganzen alles eher technisch langsam.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Oktober 2012)

Du warst doch gar nicht da!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (29. Oktober 2012)

Gott verschone ... !!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Oktober 2012)




----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2012)

eben, solange man keine hardcore felsfelder ungebremst runter will, geht da recht viel. 
vllt schau ich mir da echt mal was an. interessant ist es jedenfalls 

und  @othu: meldung ist raus!


----------



## kinschman (29. Oktober 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Du warst doch gar nicht da!?



klar war ich da! aber dich hab ich nicht gesehen 

...allerdings bin ich sonntag das rennen aufgrund erkältung nicht mitgefahren...deswegen auch kein eintrag in der ergebnisliste


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ach so war das also


----------



## SiK (29. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und wenn ich mir die bilder der veranstaltungen in den news anschaue, denke ich mir auch immer, dass ich so spaesse mit meinen xc auch fahre. vllt etwas langsamer... aber sicher net soooo langsam.



Mal so aus meinen Trainingsfahrten am Königstuhl: 
Mit Hardtail (on-one Inbred, 80mm Reba, 12-13kg): Berghoch über Forstwege (450hm): 40min, Bergrunter über HD-Freeride Strecke (200hm): 6-7min.
Mit Enduro (Nukeproof Mega, 14kg): Berghoch 45min, Bergrunter 4-5min.

Die HD-Freeride Strecke ist dabei sowas wie eine mittelschwere DH Strecke (ähnlich Lac Blanc La Flow). 
Kannst du ja mal kucken was rumkommt. Mit fetten Reifen gehts sicher ein bisschen besser, aber mit der Geo kannst du es einfach nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## exto (30. Oktober 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Frank Schneider ist in Winterberg auch das Rennen mit dem Singlespeed-Hardtail gefahren, dass er auch bei der Megavalanche ausgeführt hat.
> 
> Über Sinn und Unsinn muss wohl jeder selbst für entscheiden. Machbar ist natürlich jede Strecke auf einem Hardtail. Spaß dürfte es nicht so sehr machen, irgendeinen Blumentopf gibts erst recht nicht zu gewinnen.



Also ich meine auch eher was eher abfahrtsorientiertes aus dem HT Segment. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, hatten die 2Souls - Jungs dieses Jahr beim einen oder anderen Rennen schon ihren Spass. 
Singlespeed hört sich auch gut an 

We'll see...


----------



## MichiP (30. Oktober 2012)

Werde auch noch mal versuchen ob ich das ein oder andere Rennen hin bekomme.
Mit nen 2Souls und ein ReignX gibt es Materialtechnisch jedenfalls keine ausreden


Aböööö


----------



## juweb (31. Oktober 2012)

Round 1 2013 UK Gravity Enduro series
Samstag, 30. März 2013

Round 2 UK Gravity Enduro Series
Samstag, 27. April 2013

Round 3 Uk Gravity Enduro series
Samstag, 25. Mai 2013

Round 4 UK Gravity Enduro series
Samstag, 17. August 2013

Round 5, series final UK Gravity Enduro
Samstag, 7. September 2013

There is a set order to run the stages in 1-5, they have to follow set transfer and have set time to do this is, if they are late, they get time penalty
In 2013 we will be using AG Heuer, same as DH
Stage 5 comes into a DH stlye finish arena, live timing and Steve Parr commentating :-D lots of fun. 
Bei den Briten ist im Ziel DH Spannung, denn die Schnellsten fahren zuletzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, ich muss nach England!   
Aber woher die Zeit nehmen...


----------



## zingel (31. Oktober 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die idee haben ich und der ex weltcup fahrer schon lange: swissbike fr + marathon mit einem bike



sollte meine Schüssel bis dann fertig sein, komm ich auch ...allerdings fahr 
ich den Marathon im Jubiläumsjahr Stilecht oldschool.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2012)

die langdistanz? mit starrgabel... deien unterarme will ich dann nicht haben, wenn du in jenaz ankommst 

beim swissbike schreckt mich halt die kohle ab beides zu fahren... und wenn dann muss ich beides mit einem rad fahren. sosnt zaehlt es net


----------



## zingel (31. Oktober 2012)

dochdoch, das zählt schon und die Unterarme brauchen das!


----------



## fknobel (31. Oktober 2012)

Abo Abo Abo...

Der Trailtropy Termin für LH steht schon fest und für Latsch nicht?


----------



## S.F. (1. November 2012)

Ich habe für beide noch keine Bestätigung. Werde das aber so bald wie möglich checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (3. November 2012)

Ich überlege -aus Prinzip- mein Auto abzugeben und nur noch mit Rad und Bahn zu leben. Bisher bin ich 25'000 km/pa gefahren, davon dieses Jahr ca. 8'000 km um zu diversen Rennen zu kommen (Trailtrophy, Superenduro, Enduro Serie, CaiDom).

Gibt es hier jemanden, der das ohne Auto schafft?


----------



## elmono (3. November 2012)

Ich bin in Studienzeiten fast alle Snowboard-Urlaub mit dem Zug (oder Fahrgemeinschaften) angegangen. Du kommst immer irgendwie an. 
ABER:
1. Mit dem Rad hast du direkt mehr Probleme, weil es nicht mit in den ICE darf
2. Es dauert halt teils echt deutlich länger und ist fast immer teurer, als wenn man eine Person im Auto mitnimmt.


----------



## fknobel (8. November 2012)

Oh wie cool, nächstes Jahr soll es auch ne Trailtropy im Erzgebirge geben... sind zwar von mir aus immer noch knapp 600km aber egal! Trotzdem Top! 

So bald die Anmeldungen für LH und Erzgebirge offen sind wird gebucht!


----------



## S.F. (8. November 2012)

Yep! 

Und der Termin Lenzerheide vom 13. bis 15.09.2013 steht ebenfalls und ist offiziell bestätigt! Anmeldung wird ab dem 08.12. offen sein! 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Termin für Latsch. Thomas ist dort gerade unterwegs um alles festzuzurren! Dann gibts in der nächsten Woche hoffentlich die Bestätigung!

Tom, trägst Du das bitte ein?


----------



## bliz2z (8. November 2012)

Yeah, Trailtrophy steht wieder ganz dick auf der Liste für 2013!


----------



## Emtix (12. November 2012)

Werde 2013 auch an verschiedenen Events teilnehmen.
Kann auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit im Umkreis Heilbronn anbieten.


----------



## mz33 (12. November 2012)

glaub werd mich dieses Jahr auch mal an zweien versuchen


----------



## Telem (12. November 2012)

TT Latsch  7. bis 9. Juni 2013..


----------



## SiK (12. November 2012)

Telem schrieb:


> TT Latsch  7. bis 9. Juni 2013..



Da musste aber ein bisschen früher aufstehen


----------



## S.F. (12. November 2012)

Jetzt noch die TT im Erzgebirge und die Bluegrass Enduro Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (12. November 2012)

TT im Erzgebirge???? Was? Wo?


----------



## S.F. (12. November 2012)

Guckst du hier.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. November 2012)

Ndüro, Osten, Trail Trophy...


----------



## wrangler89 (13. November 2012)

OK, ich seh´s, danke


----------



## Telem (13. November 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Da musste aber ein bisschen früher aufstehen



in meinem Alter geht das halt nicht mehr so schnell...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2012)

Mad East 22.6.13


----------



## S.F. (13. November 2012)

Telem schrieb:


> in meinem Alter geht das halt nicht mehr so schnell...



Ooooooooh, ein Tässchen Kurzmitleid!


----------



## zingel (14. November 2012)

SBM und SBM Freeride sind gestorben
http://www.eurobike.ch/


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2012)

auch gesehen... gefaellt mir gar net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juweb (14. November 2012)

Mensch. Schade mit dem SBM FR.


----------



## juweb (14. November 2012)

Ich hab grad  nochmal nachgeschaut, da waren 55 Teilnehmer. Warum nur so wenig? Start 19.00 Uhr - das suggeriert sehr, das der FR nur ein Nebenevent war.


----------



## SiK (18. November 2012)

Sieht so aus als wäre 2013 das Jahr der 6/7 Tage-Enduros.

TransEnduro im Juli: http://www.transenduro.com/
Trans Savoie im August: http://www.trans-savoie.com/
Sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2012)

Andere frage: ist hier jemand cai-dom gefahren? King of plose klingt verlockend...

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## JDEM (19. November 2012)

Neuigkeiten:

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bluegrass-enduro-tour-series-goes-international/

Keine schlechte Idee die ganze Serie auszuweiten!


----------



## Telem (19. November 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten:
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/bluegrass-enduro-tour-series-goes-international/
> 
> Keine schlechte Idee die ganze Serie auszuweiten!



word!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (19. November 2012)

Ich bin da eher skeptisch. Die Rennen hatten im Elsass einen tollen, lokalen Flair. Mal sehen, ob sie den auch anderswo hinkriegen.


----------



## JDEM (19. November 2012)

Die Befürchtung hätte ich auch, aber in den jeweiligen Ländern werden die Rennen bestimmt auch von Locals organisiert und allzu viele Startplätze gab es da ja auch nicht 

Dirtmasters in Winterberg ist wohl vom 17.05-20.05., daher wird das Enduro Rennen wohl auch da ungefähr stattfinden...


----------



## Telem (19. November 2012)

die lokale Serie wird auch fortgesetzt, so Don^t cry 

ps. das habe ich zumindest von fb und der google Übersetzung so rausgelesen


----------



## Telem (19. November 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Ich bin da eher skeptisch. Die Rennen hatten im Elsass einen tollen, lokalen Flair. Mal sehen, ob sie den auch anderswo hinkriegen.



ich war zwar noch nicht im Elsass dabei, aber von Irland kann ich nur positives berichten, was das Flair anbelangt.


----------



## elmono (20. November 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung hätte ich auch, aber in den jeweiligen Ländern werden die Rennen bestimmt auch von Locals organisiert und allzu viele Startplätze gab es da ja auch nicht
> 
> Dirtmasters in Winterberg ist wohl vom 17.05-20.05., daher wird das Enduro Rennen wohl auch da ungefähr stattfinden...



Wäre schön, wenn es da auch von den Locals organisiert wird.

Winterberg bin ich 2013 leider zu 99,9% raus. 17.5. ist Stichtag für noch mehr Nachwuchs und noch weniger Zeit... 




Telem schrieb:


> ich war zwar noch nicht im Elsass dabei, aber von Irland kann ich nur positives berichten, was das Flair anbelangt.



Hört sich gut an, vielleicht reicht es dann ja zeitlich doch mal für Irland. Da wollte ich eh schon mal Urlaub machen.


----------



## Scherzl (20. November 2012)

Besorg mir auch mal ein Abo


----------



## Bonvivant (20. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Andere frage: ist hier jemand cai-dom gefahren? King of plose klingt verlockend...


Wenn noch aktuell, dann PN? ...es sei denn alle wollen's wissen


----------



## JDEM (20. November 2012)

Weitere Neuigkeiten:

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/rumors-2013-teams-riders-enduro-world-series/

Zwar wohl nicht zum Mitfahren, aber es tut sich was auf internationaler Ebene.
Interessant sind auch die Teamwechsel (z.B. Joe Barnes auf Canyon oder Ralph Näf jetzt Endurofahrer) und das verstärkte Engagement der Firmen im Enduro Racing Bereich (bringt ja auch Kohle). 
Hoffentlich entsteht da was ohne Einmischung der UCI


----------



## mw.dd (20. November 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Weitere Neuigkeiten:
> 
> http://enduro-mtb.com/en/rumors-2013-teams-riders-enduro-world-series/...



Was daraus wird, muß man abwarten. Heißt ja nicht umsonst "rumors"


----------



## Bonvivant (20. November 2012)

Hmm, hab schon letztes Jahr mal geäußert, dass ich genau das ein bisschen schade finde.

Kenne es von "Jedermann" Rennen im Straßensport: Die Quasi-Profis dort haben die Atmosphäre mindestens getrübt. Auch die Amateure werden "aggressiv", es geht nicht mehr um Spaß und Freizeit, da werden knallhart Räume zugefahren, geschnitten, übel gerempelt, gemotzt usw.  Bin kein Engel, habe jahrelange Bahn- und Kriterienerfahrung, aber das war kein Spaß sondern ziemlich ernst für die Gesundheit. Es geht letztendlich um "nix".

Daher fänd ich grundsätzlich getrennte Wertungen einerseits für Team- und Sponsoring- und sonstige Lizenz-Fahrer und andererseits für Privatiers ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telem (20. November 2012)

Metabief Open Enduro 10-12 Mai


----------



## Kharma (20. November 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Wenn noch aktuell, dann PN? ...es sei denn alle wollen's wissen



Lass mal hören, äh, lesen


----------



## JDEM (20. November 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Hmm, hab schon letztes Jahr mal geäußert, dass ich genau das ein bisschen schade finde.
> [...]
> Daher fänd ich grundsätzlich getrennte Wertungen einerseits für Team- und Sponsoring- und sonstige Lizenz-Fahrer und andererseits für Privatiers ganz gut.



Der Sport muss halt für Jedermann attraktiv bleiben, da wären die getrennten Wertungen bestimmt nicht verkehrt! 

Hoffentlich fangen die Leute auch nicht an das ganze zu Ernst zu nehmen, kenn das nur zu gut von Marathons und CC-Rennen, da herrscht schon ein rauer Umgangston (auch wenn es nur um den 150. Platz geht).

Hoffen wir mal auf eine positive Entwicklung mit vielen lokalen Rennen zusammen mit netten Leuten und viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Bonvivant (22. November 2012)

Ausschnittsweise aus der PN an nopain-nogain kopiert.

*CaiDom*
Die Strecke hat grob 3 Teile.

1.Teil, ca. 10% der Zeit. Oberhalb der Baumgrenze offenes, weitlÃ¤ufiges GelÃ¤nde, hauptsÃ¤chlich feste Grasnarben oder dichter Gesteinsboden. Viel Platz zur Linienwahl. Abschnitte steil (nichts zum spazieren gehen). Sehr schnell, hier werden die PlÃ¤tze verteilt. Die schlimmsten StÃ¼rze hat es hier.

2. Teil: Der Kern, macht ca. 60% der Zeit aus. Sacksteile Anfahrt unter der Gondel. Laufruhe und softe Fahrwerke zahlen sich aus, letzte freie ÃberholmÃ¶glichkeit. In den Wald rein, Singletrack. Sehr eng zwischen BÃ¤umen, Wurzeln, Wurzeln Wurzeln aller GrÃ¶Ãe und Art, dazwischen loser (Schlamm-)boden. GefÃ¤lle meist gut beherrschbar, ein paar SteilstÃ¼cke (anhalten nicht mÃ¶glich, einige rutschen aufm Hosenboden runter), viele QuerhÃ¤nge, kleinere (>70cm) Drops, oft kleine Anlieger, die trotz allem ziemlich fest sind. Linienwahl sehr wichtig, Fahrtechnik (v.a. saubere Brems- und Kurventechnik) und gute Fahrwerksabstimmung zahlen sich aus. Kaum ÃberholmÃ¶glichkeiten.

3. Teil, ca. 30% der Zeit: Ãber Ziehwege an Feldern lang, auf die StraÃe, hinein in die Stadt. Meist schnelle weite und weniger technische, enge Kurven, Treppen (die Ã¼ber mehrere AbsÃ¤tze Ã¼bersprungen werden KÃNNEN), GelÃ¤nder, UnterfÃ¼hrungen schnell und eng, viel flaches Terrain zum pedalieren. Versenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze und gute Kondition zahlen sich aus. Hier kann viel Zeit (locker 10%!) gewonnen oder verloren werden.

Irgendwelche sophisticated Techniken sind nicht nÃ¶tig. Extrem schwer ist die Strecke bei NÃ¤sse, anspruchsvoll wird sie durch die LÃ¤nge. Big Bikes erlauben schlicht mit weniger Anstrengung hohe Tempi zu fahren. Ca. 50-60% DHler, 30-40% so Freerider/Enduros, Rest VerrÃ¼ckte


*DomCai*
Mordsstrecke!!! 2000hm anfangs StraÃe, spÃ¤ter Trails, danach Forstweg Ã¼ber weite Teile. Immer mal wieder sehr steile StÃ¼cke. Die letzten 500hm Ã¼ber den ersten Teil des CaiDom, inklusiv TragestÃ¼cken. GrÃ¶Ãter Feind ist sich da jeder selbst. Nur so 'n Viertel der Teilnehmer macht den King of Plose. Gesamtwertung nach Punkten.


*Drumherum*
Toll. Das Testival auf dem gleichen GelÃ¤nde sorgt fÃ¼r Abwechslung. Orga sehr nett, bemÃ¼ht und meist routiniert. Wenn ich nachdenke, was die freiwillig, fÃ¼r 35â¬ Startgeld anbieten und Ã¼ber die Tage hinweg leisten


----------



## elmono (22. November 2012)

Enduro World Series. Woohoo!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Breaking-News-Enduro-World-Series-2012.html


----------



## JDEM (22. November 2012)

Und inoffizielle Wm in Kinlochleven - Schottland


----------



## Kharma (22. November 2012)

@Bonvivant

Danke für den kurzen Überblick


----------



## Waldschratt (28. November 2012)

Am 15.09 oder am 22.09. findet das 3.Geschwendaer MTB Enduro Rennen statt.
Details folgen...


----------



## Zoda (29. November 2012)

Waldschratt schrieb:


> Am 15.09 oder am 22.09. findet das 3.Geschwendaer MTB Enduro Rennen statt.
> Details folgen...



 das zweite war auf jeden fall sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (4. Dezember 2012)

Heute gibts es grosse Neuigkeiten zur World Series!


----------



## bliz2z (6. Dezember 2012)

Nur der VollstÃ¤ndigkeit halber die Daten zur Enduro World Series:

18. â 19. Mai; Superenduro PRO â Punta Ala, Italy
29. â 30. Juni; Enduro Series â Val dâAllos, France
6. â 7. Juli; Crankworx Les 2 Alpes â Les 2 Alpes, France
27. â 28. Juli; Colorado Freeride Festival â Winter Park, United States
10. â 11. August; Crankworx Whistler â Whistler, Canada
24. â 25. August; Enduro Des Nations â Val dâIsere, France
19. â 20. Oktober; Superenduro PRO â Finale Ligure, Italy

Zwei bis drei Termine sollten bei mir drin liegen.


----------



## Trailst4R (6. Dezember 2012)

Die Woche nach dem Termin:

6. â 7. Juli; Crankworx Les 2 Alpes â Les 2 Alpes, France

Ist die Megavalanche ganz in der NÃ¤he, da kÃ¶nnte man ja fast ne Woche Urlaub machen und an den Wochenenden jeweils ein Rennen fahren


----------



## Telem (6. Dezember 2012)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Die Woche nach dem Termin:
> 
> 6.  7. Juli; Crankworx Les 2 Alpes  Les 2 Alpes, France
> 
> Ist die Megavalanche ganz in der Nähe, da könnte man ja fast ne Woche Urlaub machen und an den Wochenenden jeweils ein Rennen fahren



Massenstart is ja sowas von 2012...


----------



## S.F. (6. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Trailst4R (7. Dezember 2012)

Telem schrieb:


> Massenstart is ja sowas von 2012...



Und der Spruch ist sowas von 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (7. Dezember 2012)

Blast #1 : 28-30 März, belgische Ardennen
Blast #2 : 23-26 Mai, Val d' Aosta
Blast #3 : 20-23 Juni, Vogesen
Blast #4 : 18-21 Juli, Koroska (Slowenien)
Blast #5 : 24-27 Okt, tba

Quelle: http://www.ridewiththelocals.com/pages/theblast/theblastdestinations/


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Andere frage: ist hier jemand cai-dom gefahren? King of plose klingt verlockend...
> 
> fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.



lustig! auf alle fälle.

ich nehme an, und hoffe, dass es im Rahmen des EBM wieder das Pfadlinig gibt, wäre dann a, 3.8.2013


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Dezember 2012)

Pfadlinig war cool!


----------



## wrangler89 (7. Dezember 2012)

Pfadlinig, mal abwarten...leider


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ist noch nicht sicher oder wie?
Werde morgen mal meinen Gewinn von diesem Jahr testen


----------



## wrangler89 (7. Dezember 2012)

Leider nicht, aber die Jungs um Stefan arbeiten dran. Wäre schade...


----------



## Cube99 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hier die Termine der Specialized Sram Enduro Series 2013: http://enduro-mtb.com/specialized-sram-enduro-series-termine-2013/


----------



## jan84 (12. Dezember 2012)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Die Woche nach dem Termin:
> 
> 6.  7. Juli; Crankworx Les 2 Alpes  Les 2 Alpes, France
> 
> Ist die Megavalanche ganz in der Nähe, da könnte man ja fast ne Woche Urlaub machen und an den Wochenenden jeweils ein Rennen fahren



Hängst noch eine dran und fährst in 2alpes dann noch den Mountain of Hell in der Woche nachem Mega .


----------



## bliz2z (12. Dezember 2012)

Teilnehmer Trans-Provence 2013:
http://trans-provence.com/2013entrantlist.shtml


----------



## Erroll (12. Dezember 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Hier die Termine der Specialized Sram Enduro Series 2013: http://enduro-mtb.com/specialized-sram-enduro-series-termine-2013/



Auf der Hp selbst sind noch die alten Termine vermerkt. Weiß jemand ab wann die Anmeldung für 2013 freigeschalten wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (12. Dezember 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Blast [URL=http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] : 28-30 März, belgische Ardennen
> Blast #2 : 23-26 Mai, Val d' Aosta
> Blast #3 : 20-23 Juni, Vogesen
> Blast #4 : 18-21 Juli, Koroska (Slowenien)
> ...



Hat sich sonst noch jemand für #1  angemeldet, bzw. hat schon jemand seine Bestätigung erhalten?

PS: @SiK: Pflegst du den Eingangspost noch?


----------



## SiK (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ist nur grad Land unter auf der Arbeit. Pflege das am Wochenende alles ein


----------



## erkan1984 (12. Dezember 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Teilnehmer Trans-Provence 2013:
> http://trans-provence.com/2013entrantlist.shtml



ganu schön prominenz unterwegs...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Dezember 2012)

European Enduro Open am 14./15. Sept. 2013 in Ischgl. Überschneidet sich mit der Trail Trophy in Lenzerheide.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12/12/european-enduro-2013/


----------



## Trailst4R (12. Dezember 2012)

Immer langsam, Treuchtlingen soll dieses Jahr mein erstes Rennen werden 

Würde mich freuen wenn man sich zusammentun könnte. Also nicht nur für die Fahrt sondern auch vor Ort! Fahren ja sicher einige nach Treuchtlingen!


----------



## juweb (12. Dezember 2012)

Die Anmeldungen werden sicher immer wieder in gewissen Fristen vor den einzelnen Rennen freigeschaltet. Keine Panik denke ich, dass bekommt man rechtzeitig mit.


----------



## arise (13. Dezember 2012)

Bluegrass termine...

7 April: Dabo
8 May: Rombach
1 September: Guebwiller


----------



## Bonvivant (14. Dezember 2012)

13./14. Juli: Trailtrophy Rabenberg (Erzgebirge)

Anmeldung für Latsch und Lenzerheide ab morgen offen.
Infos von fb.


----------



## S.F. (14. Dezember 2012)

Jap! Latsch und Rabenberg sind gesetzt!  
Lenzerheide wird bei mir wohl nix.

Bluegrass in Dabo... aber da muss man wieder schnell sein mit der Anmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Dezember 2012)

TT Latsch Anmeldung: Check.


----------



## Freecastle (15. Dezember 2012)

Trailtrophy in Latsch: checked


----------



## elmono (15. Dezember 2012)

Wieder eine TT in Latsch wo die Familie definitiv einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 

Naja, vielleicht klappt die Lenzerheide.


----------



## S.F. (16. Dezember 2012)

Hehe, das hast Du ja selbst eingeleitet! 

Rest: check!


----------



## bliz2z (16. Dezember 2012)

Team 'Filme von Draussen' ist in Latsch am Start! . Lenzerheide wohl auch mal schauen..


----------



## SiK (16. Dezember 2012)

So habe mal ein großes Update gemacht. Bitte Bescheid geben, wenn ich etwas vergessen habe.

In Deutschland sieht es ja immer noch richtig mau aus mit Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telem (16. Dezember 2012)

ein Termin hätte ich noch: European Enduro Open: 14/15. September 2013 in Ischgl.


----------



## Bonvivant (17. Dezember 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> So habe mal ein großes Update gemacht.



Sauber, gute Arbeit!


----------



## elmono (17. Dezember 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> So habe mal ein großes Update gemacht.



Vielen Dank.


----------



## S.F. (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke!  

Die Trailtrophy Anmeldung für Latsch und Lenzerheide ist schon offen!
Tom, kannst Du das bitte noch in Post 2 übernehmen?
Rabenberg sind 2 Tage. Anmeldung folgt noch.


----------



## duke83 (20. Dezember 2012)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Immer langsam, Treuchtlingen soll dieses Jahr mein erstes Rennen werden
> 
> Würde mich freuen wenn man sich zusammentun könnte. Also nicht nur für die Fahrt sondern auch vor Ort! Fahren ja sicher einige nach Treuchtlingen!



Treuchtlingen war letztes Jahr auch mein erstes Rennen 
Also ich werd ziemlich sicher wieder am Start sein nächstes Jahr...


----------



## bliz2z (23. Dezember 2012)

SuperEnduro Termine sind jetzt auch raus. Wichtig für Leute die mitfahren wollen, es wird eine Lizenz benötigt (ohne Ausnahme).

Warm Up | March 16-17 | Pogno (NO)

PRO1 | April 13-14 | Sestri Levante (GE)
PRO2 | May 18-19 | Punta Ala (GR) | Opening Enduro World Series
PRO3 | June 1-2 | Location to be confirmed
PRO4 | June 22-23 | Madesimo (SO)
PRO5 | July 19-20-21 | Sauze dOulx (TO)
PRO6 | October 19-20 | Finale Ligure (SV) | Finale Enduro World Series

Sprint1 | April 28 | Pogno (NO)
Sprint2 | May 5 | Piero (CN)
Sprint3 | September 8 | Tolfa (RM)
Sprint4 | September 29 | Palazzuolo sul Senio (FI)

Link


----------



## SiK (27. Dezember 2012)

Superenduro im Eingangspost gelistet.

TT Latsch check! Yeeeww


----------



## bliz2z (27. Dezember 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Superenduro im Eingangspost gelistet.
> 
> TT Latsch check! Yeeeww


Sehr nice  Dieses Mal dann einstellig!


----------



## KultFAN (27. Dezember 2012)

feiner thread


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (30. Dezember 2012)

grüße,

kann man sich eig schon fürs MoH anmelden?
habe es auf der HP nicht gefunden...

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SiK (30. Dezember 2012)

xXHaudegenXx schrieb:


> grüße,
> 
> kann man sich eig schon fürs MoH anmelden?
> habe es auf der HP nicht gefunden...
> ...



Nee sonst wurde das immer erst mitte Februar freigeschaltet.


----------



## Twenty-1 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ist von Euch schon jemand beim Enduro EASYPHONE-Cup in Belgien mitgefahren und kann davon berichten? Überlege nämlich nächstes Jahr dort mitzufahren. 

Und falls es weitere Interessenten aus dem westlichen Ruhrgebiet und/oder nörlichem Rheinland gibt... wie sieht's mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft aus?


----------



## JDEM (30. Dezember 2012)

Also Interesse ist vorhanden, Erfahrung keine... Kannst ja mal in die NRW IG kommen (siehe Signatur), da sind weitere Leute aus dem Ruhrgebiet vertreten. 

Grüße Jan


----------



## SiK (30. Dezember 2012)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> Ist von Euch schon jemand beim Enduro EASYPHONE-Cup in Belgien mitgefahren und kann davon berichten? Überlege nämlich nächstes Jahr dort mitzufahren.



Ich bin 2012 2x mitgefahren und fand es echt super. Sehr entspannte Atmosphäre, gute Organisation, coole Trails. Meistens wird eine ca. 30km Runde gefahren mit 5-6 Wertungsetappen, zwischen 1 und 6-7 Minuten. Die Transfers sind zeitlich sehr entspannt.
Die Wertungsetappen sind durch das Terrain meist nicht extrem schwierig/technisch (eg steil oder verblockt), aber natürlich anspruchsvoll schnell zu fahren - gute Trails halt.

Man hat(te) bei den Rennen auch die gute Gelegenheit, Martin Maes (Sohn vom Organisator Patric Maes) zuzuschauen wie er mit seinen 16 Jahren alle in Grund und Boden fährt.

Ich werde versuchen, 2013 die ganze Serie zu fahren, dann begegnet man sich auf jeden Fall mal. Habe auch schon mal andere deutsche Stimmen da gehört


----------



## kinschman (31. Dezember 2012)

jo, easyphone-cup ist ganz lässig !!
von aachen aus auch ratzfatz zu erreichen, da das alles im großraum lüttich stattfindet 
werden nächste saison auch wieder an ein paar rennen teilnehmen.


----------



## mz33 (31. Dezember 2012)

Gibbet ne deutsche Infoseite zum Easyphone-Cup?


----------



## elmono (31. Dezember 2012)

Da es sich immer nur um kurze Tagesausflüge handelt, super Sache. Werde versuchen auch mal 1-3 Rennen davon mitzufahren. Mehr wird 2013 vermutlich nicht drin sein.



mz33 schrieb:


> Gibbet ne deutsche Infoseite zum Easyphone-Cup?



Wohl kaum, sind ja Belgier.


----------



## mz33 (31. Dezember 2012)

elmono schrieb:


> Da es sich immer nur um kurze Tagesausflüge handelt, super Sache. Werde versuchen auch mal 1-3 Rennen davon mitzufahren. Mehr wird 2013 vermutlich nicht drin sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Wohl kaum, sind ja Belgier.




Heisst ja nix


----------



## SiK (31. Dezember 2012)

mz33 schrieb:


> Gibbet ne deutsche Infoseite zum Easyphone-Cup?



Wenn du was Spezifisches wissen willst, ich übersetze gern.
Hier die wichtigsten Infos: 
- Anmeldung: für die einzelnen Etappen übers Jahr verteilt, Formular auf der HP ausfüllen, Geld überweisen, fertig.
- Pflicht: Full Face Helm (!), Handschuhe, Knieschoner.
- Gestartet wird im 15sek Takt nach Startnummer aufsteigen. Die Startnummer kriegst du bei der ersten Anmeldung zugewiesen und beim Rennen ausgehändigt, die behälst du dann die Saison über (nicht vergessen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mz33 (31. Dezember 2012)

SiK schrieb:


> Wenn du was Spezifisches wissen willst, ich übersetze gern.
> Hier die wichtigsten Infos:
> - Anmeldung: für die einzelnen Etappen übers Jahr verteilt, Formular auf der HP ausfüllen, Geld überweisen, fertig.
> - Pflicht: Full Face Helm (!), Handschuhe, Knieschoner.
> - Gestartet wird im 15sek Takt nach Startnummer aufsteigen. Die Startnummer kriegst du bei der ersten Anmeldung zugewiesen und beim Rennen ausgehändigt, die behälst du dann die Saison über (nicht vergessen).



 Merci, damit kann man doch arbeiten


----------



## Twenty-1 (31. Dezember 2012)

@SiK: vielen Dank für die Infos  Und würd mich freuen, wenn wir uns dort mal über den Weg laufen. In meinen 2 Jahren in HD hat es ja leider nie geklappt 

Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr spannend an, sodass auch gute 190 Hinweg sich lohnen sollten.


----------



## Twenty-1 (31. Dezember 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Also Interesse ist vorhanden, Erfahrung keine... Kannst ja mal in die NRW IG kommen (siehe Signatur), da sind weitere Leute aus dem Ruhrgebiet vertreten.
> 
> Grüße Jan




Danke für den Tip, Jan. Wollte grade mal der Gruppe beitreten und habe festgestellt, dass ich da schon drin bin  
Augen auf beim Eierkauf


----------



## mz33 (31. Dezember 2012)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> @_SiK_: vielen Dank für die Infos  Und würd mich freuen, wenn wir uns dort mal über den Weg laufen. In meinen 2 Jahren in HD hat es ja leider nie geklappt
> 
> Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr spannend an, sodass auch gute 190 Hinweg sich lohnen sollten.



Mehr als 190 sind das nich?
Willingen etc is ja von uns auch schon knapp 160


----------



## Twenty-1 (31. Dezember 2012)

mz33 schrieb:


> Mehr als 190 sind das nich?
> Willingen etc is ja von uns auch schon knapp 160



von DU bzw. OB nicht. Lass da mal eine Veranstaltung bei sein, die vielleicht 230 km weg ist; dafür hast Du auch welche mit 160 km. Mit (mind.) Leuten ist das dann eh kein Problem mehr


----------



## SiK (1. Januar 2013)

Zur Info: Morgen Abend 1900 CET ist die Einschreibung für die Trans-Savoie. Werde versuchen, dort einen Platz zu ergattern, hört sich nach einem epischen Rennen an.

_Expect very steep, exposed, rocky, rooty, switch-backy, and at all times challenging terrain, sometimes with no safe alternative option other than to dismount and walk for all riders except those of the highest skill and confidence levels.
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (2. Januar 2013)

im August ??


----------



## SiK (6. Januar 2013)

KultFAN schrieb:


> im August ??



Ja. Hab eben Bestätigung bekommen, dass ich einen Platz hab. Bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich jubeln soll, oder weinen. Oder beides. Und dann anfangen zu trainieren.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2013)

SiK schrieb:


> Ja. Hab eben Bestätigung bekommen, dass ich einen Platz hab. Bin mir noch unsicher, ob ich jubeln soll, oder weinen. Oder beides. Und dann anfangen zu trainieren.



Würde mir wahrscheinlich ähnlich gehen 

Wird aber bestimmt geil


----------



## S.F. (6. Januar 2013)

Hau rein Tom! Du schaffst das!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Januar 2013)

von 16-18. August ist Vogtland bike marathon*...
5 Jahre Roll & Rock Enduro Race.
Infos sollen noch kommen
(*VBM Facebook-Page)


----------



## gluk (7. Januar 2013)

... und am 28. - 30.6. 2013 die *Schnitzeljagd in Sölden/Tirol!*
kein Rennen im herkömmlichen Sinn.
*mehr auf www.soelden.com/schnitzeljagd *


----------



## Telem (12. Januar 2013)

Metabief Open Enduro Anmeldung jetzt offen... sind schon viele Plätze weg... schnell sein, dabei sein


----------



## The Great (15. Januar 2013)

Megavalanche Anmeldung ist seit kurz nach 12:00 Uhr geöffnet.
Bin wieder dabei!


----------



## bergling (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo! 

Ist jemand schon mal die Mountain of Hell mitgefahren oder kann mir etwas über die Quali berichten? 

Wie groß sind die Startblocks der Quali (wieviel Leute)? 

Wie wird die Startaufstellung der Quali zugeteilt? 

Kommen alle ins Hauptrennen oder gibt es verschiedene Hauptrennen? 

Danke für die Infos - hab im Netz nichts gefunden... 

Grüße 
Bergl


----------



## Benjamin13 (17. Januar 2013)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch nen Link zur Anmeldeplattform der beiden Bluegrass Serien? Und kann mir jemand sagen ab wann man melden kann?

Bin echt gespannt....wie es dieses Jahr mit den 2 Serien wir...war letztes Jahr schon spitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Datum steht in Post 2!

Information:
http://www.bluegrassendurotour.com/Home/

Anmeldung für Bluegrass international: www.njuko.com

Info/Anmeldung für Bluegrass classique: under construction


----------



## SiK (17. Januar 2013)

bergling schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist jemand schon mal die Mountain of Hell mitgefahren oder kann mir etwas über die Quali berichten?



Kuckste hier: 
2012: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23176/hd
2011: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/15006



> Wie groß sind die Startblocks der Quali (wieviel Leute)?


100 Leute



> Wie wird die Startaufstellung der Quali zugeteilt?


Wenn du kein Profi bist - willkürlich, wie bei der Mega.



> Kommen alle ins Hauptrennen oder gibt es verschiedene Hauptrennen?


Es gibt nur ein Hauptrennen, in das alle reinkommen, selbst wenn du die Quali nicht fertig fahren solltest.


----------



## duke83 (18. Januar 2013)

sieht spaßig aus


----------



## Bonvivant (19. Januar 2013)

17-08-2013: Vogtland Bike EnduroRace

   @SiK: Büdde nachtragen


edit: Wo kann ich mich für das Enduro series Rennen #1  in Treuchtlingen anmelden? Oder geht das noch gar nicht?


----------



## duke83 (19. Januar 2013)

geht noch nicht...aber wenn's soweit ist auf http://enduroseries.net


----------



## Bonvivant (19. Januar 2013)

Ja, da war ich grade auch. Danke für Info, dass es schlicht zu früh ist, sich jetzt anmelden zu wollen


----------



## rall (20. Januar 2013)

@SiK: Danke für die Info! Gruß bergl


----------



## SiK (20. Januar 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> @SiK: Büdde nachtragen



Erledischt!


----------



## Emtix (22. Januar 2013)

Suche bzw. biete eine Mitfahrgelegenheit am 08 Mai nach Frankreich zur Bluegrass Enduro Tour. (le Franc)
Komme aus 74172 Heilbronn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (25. Januar 2013)

Weiß jm. wie das mit den ital. superenduro rennen ist, hätte intereesse an sestri levante und punta ala... 
Letzteres gehört zur world series, kann da jeder machen und wie läuft die Anmeldung?


----------



## S.F. (25. Januar 2013)

Steht irgendwo in den Beiträgen. Nur mit Lizenz.


----------



## geq (25. Januar 2013)

habe ich
und das reicht?


----------



## S.F. (25. Januar 2013)

Hömma! Ich müsste da jetzt auch auf der Superenduro-Seite nachsehen, da sich wohl das Reglement für 2013 geändert hat. 
Schau doch einfach mal selbst nach.


----------



## geq (25. Januar 2013)

Das Reglement für 2013 ist aber noch nicht auf der Seite?!
In der Terminvoratellung steht nur dass die normalen superenduro fahrer anseite der weltelite fahren können...
Vielleicht habe ich ja die entscheidende Stelle überflogen und du könntest dein Wissen einfach mitteeilen!


----------



## S.F. (26. Januar 2013)

Hätte ich die Info, müsste ich nicht ebenfalls nachsehen. Wird wohl noch nix veröffentlicht sein. Kommt sicher noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (26. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das mit dem ärztlichen Attest beim bluegrass abläuft? Wo muss ich das Attest erstellen lassen? 
Hausarzt oder vor ort?
Hab keine Ahnung


----------



## geq (26. Januar 2013)

von deinem Arzt


----------



## mac80 (26. Januar 2013)

geq schrieb:


> von deinem Arzt



Welche Art von Untersuchung bzw. was muss dieser Arzt genau bestätigen? (Dass ich in der Lage bin an einer Sportl. Veranstaltung teilzunehmen?)

War vor 2 Jahren mal bei einem Arzt und fragte ob er mir was ausstellen könnte um an einer Veranstaltung teilzunehmen. Daraufhin stellte er mir obige Frage.. 

Dann meinte er das geht nicht so einfach dafür müsste er erstmal genauere Untersuchungen machen u.a. wollte er eine Blutprobe. Das war dann auch das letzte Mal dass ich Ihn gesehen habe... 

Muss dazu sagen dass seit mein eigentl. Hausarzt vor ü 10 Jahren seinen Frieden fand ich keinen Arzt habe den ich Hausarzt nennen würde bzw. äußerst selten zu nem Arzt gehe (das letzte Mal war ein Arbeitsunfall vor Jahren - da kam ich gleich zu nem Facharzt).

Grz.


Marcus


ps.: Ebenfalls 2013er Termine: http://enduro-mtb.com/racing/ da stand eben bei manchen auch was von Ärztl. Atest.


----------



## elmono (26. Januar 2013)

Auf dem Wisch muss nur stehen, dass du fähig bist, eine sportliche Veranstaltung zu überstehen. Da es von einem deutschen Arzt im Zweifel auch auf deutsch draufsteht, werden sie es eh nicht wirklich prüfen. Die Elsässer sprechen zwar meist Deutsch, aber da guckt echt keiner drauf.

Im Prinzip kannst du auch selbst was ausdrucken, wozu ich hier jedoch keinesfalls aufrufen möchte.


----------



## mac80 (27. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort  

hatte noch auf was spezielleres gewartet aber...  


Grz.


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade mal die Starterliste der TT in Latsch eingesehen...

http://www.sportident.com/timing/me...368718&sprache=de&w=n&ref=&stz=x&bahnauswahl=

Die Filmer von draussen sind angemeldet und auch Lord Helmchen will sich Latsch einreihen??? 

Tom, bist du ebenfalls wieder dabei????


----------



## elmono (4. Februar 2013)

Will auch. 

Muss das Abo hier wohl mal abbestellen.


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2013)

Tjaaaaa.... wir brauchen noch Verstärkung im Team Trailtrophyfee...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Februar 2013)

Lord Helmchen tritt nicht selbst an.


----------



## S.F. (4. Februar 2013)

Dann bist du das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (4. Februar 2013)

Stefan! LH lässt antreten   @SamyRSJ4: Sind letztes Jahr übrigens den Weg zur Latscher Alm zusammen hoch, meine ich mich zu entsinnen

Weiß jemand, wie streng die beim easyphone-cup mit dem ärztlichen Attest sind? Hab noch eins im Oktober 2012 extra für ein Rennen machen lassen...muss ich schon wieder zum Arzt dackeln?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Februar 2013)

Lässt antreten  Ja, das bin ich. 
Letztes Jahr war ich noch nicht dabei, das war wohl jemand anders.


----------



## juweb (5. Februar 2013)

joyride EMTB Enduro Serie in Polen

Die neue Saison beginnt Anfang Mai in Swieradow. Das liegt im Polnisch-Tschechisch-Deutschen DreilÃ¤ndereck. Der Ort ist quasi einen Steinwurf vom Singltrek Pod Smrkem entfernt. Viele Sachsen, Brandenburger und Berliner deswegen das Isargebirge schon hÃ¤ufiger besucht und wissen, das ist von Dresden gar nicht mehr so weit.Swieratow soll fÃ¼r flowige Wege und Hardcore Downhills bekannt sein - war vielleicht schon jemand da und kann das bestÃ¤tigen? Die nÃ¤chste Station ist ein interdisziplinÃ¤res Festival in Kluszkowce und das Joyride Bike Fest. In der Mitte der Sommerhitze lÃ¤dt EMTB nach MieroszÃ³w. SchlieÃlich geht es Zakopane, wo die Veranstalter alle noch einmal versuchen davon zu Ã¼berzeugen, dass in polnische Bergen und Wege super fÃ¼r Enduro sind.
Termine:
4. Mai ÅwieradÃ³w ZdrÃ³j 
25. Mai Kluszkowce mit Joy Ride Fest 2013 
im Juli MieroszÃ³w * 
28. September Zakopane mit Joy Ride Ã¶ffnen 

* Genaues Datum MieroszÃ³w soll bis Anfang MÃ¤rz bekannt gegeben werden


----------



## SiK (5. Februar 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Tom, bist du ebenfalls wieder dabei????



Eigentlich schon, aber stehe nicht auf der Liste, sowas :-(

Vielleicht sollte ich mal zahlen


----------



## S.F. (5. Februar 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Stefan! LH lässt antreten   @SamyRSJ4: Sind letztes Jahr übrigens den Weg zur Latscher Alm zusammen hoch, meine ich mich zu entsinnen
> 
> Weiß jemand, wie streng die beim easyphone-cup mit dem ärztlichen Attest sind? Hab noch eins im Oktober 2012 extra für ein Rennen machen lassen...muss ich schon wieder zum Arzt dackeln?



Ja das sind wir! Habe den "Lumpensammler" gemacht und liegengebliebene aus der Zeitwertung geschoben. 

Sammy, nene, ich war da nur mit Bonvivant unterwegs! Naja und ein paar anderen 



SiK schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon, aber stehe nicht auf der Liste, sowas :-(
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal zahlen



Soll ja helfen!


----------



## Nill (6. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht ist ja jemand drüben:

CaliforniaEnduroSeries 2013 (http://www.californiaenduro.com)

06.04.: CaliforniaEnduroSeries, Riverside, CA, www.racepca.com
27.04.: CaliforniaEnduroSeries, Los Olivos, CA, www.vp-usa.com/enduro
29.06.: CaliforniaEnduroSeries, Lakeshore, CA, www.skichinapeak.com
12-13.10.: CaliforniaEnduroSeries, Santa Cruz, CA, www.santacruzsuperenduro.com


----------



## Benjamin13 (7. Februar 2013)

Hi hat hier jemand n Link zu den Bildern der 2012er Bluegrass Serie? Habe nur die von Wissenbourg gefunden


----------



## Twenty-1 (7. Februar 2013)

Frage nochmal zu dem Atest, was man für die diversen Rennen braucht; einige von Euch haben sowas doch sicherlich schonmal ausstellen lassen: 

Könnt Ihr bitte mal den Text/Wortlaut hier posten? Gerne auf Deutsch und auf Englisch... und für unsere Belgischen und Französischen Freunde gerne auch auf Französisch...? 

Ich muss/werde mir sowas zum ersten Mal besorgen und bin da für jeden Tip und Hilfe dankebar.

Merci


----------



## McFlury (7. Februar 2013)

Vom Veranstalter der Transe Savoie habe ich so ein Formular zum ausfüllen bekommen. Scheinbar sollte so etwas ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (7. Februar 2013)

McFlury schrieb:


> Vom Veranstalter der Transe Savoie habe ich so ein Formular zum ausfüllen bekommen. Scheinbar sollte so etwas ausreichen.



feine Sache... vielen Dank. 
Ich werd's mal mit zum Doc nehmen. Mal schauen, was der sagt.


----------



## Telem (7. Februar 2013)

McFlury schrieb:


> Vom Veranstalter der Transe Savoie habe ich so ein Formular zum ausfüllen bekommen. Scheinbar sollte so etwas ausreichen.


----------



## Trailst4R (11. Februar 2013)

Wann ist denn mit der Anmeldung zur Enduro Series in Treuchtlingen zu rechnen? Bin heiß


----------



## juweb (11. Februar 2013)

In der Regel werden die Anmeldungen ähnlich wie beim iXS Downhill Cup bei der Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series ca. acht Wochen vor dem Rennen freigeschaltet.


----------



## racing_basti (11. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht wichtig für alle die beim Mad-East-Enduro starten wollen:

"Sicherheitsbestimmungen:

Wir empfehlen ausdrücklich, mit einem Fullface-Helm teilzunehmen. *Das Tragen von Rückenprotektoren ist jedoch Pflicht.* Die Veranstalter behalten sich vor, Kontrollen vorzunehmen. Bei Nichteinhalten wird der Teilnehmer disqualifiziert."

http://www.madmission.de/mad-east-challenge-500/infos/mad-east-enduro/


----------



## juweb (11. Februar 2013)

Sehr guter Hinweis, Basti. Im Orgateam der Mad East hat man sich zu diesen (wohl geprüften) Anpassungen entschlossen und damit kommen wir wieder einen SSchritt näher an das in Italien übliche Reglement. Man kann das ja überall nachlesen, z.B. bei ndurolife


> "In Italien müssen die WERTUNGSPRÜFUNGEN mit Fullface, Handschuhen, Rückenprotektor und Knieschonern gefahren werden. "


Hintergrund ist, dass bei der letzten Mad East zwei sehr unglückliche WBS Verletzungen auftraten, einmal auf einem Wiesenabschnitt (Matsch, abrupte Zerzögerung des VR, Überschlag mit Torsion der WBS) und zum Zweiten an einem Minidrop (Fehleinschätzung des Fahrers, Tempo zu niedrig, Überschlag). Ob es in der Macht der Veranstalter gewesen wäre, durch Massnahmen am Kurs oder ähnliches, diese Stürze zu verhindern, haben wir diskutiert. Im Ergebnis stellten wir fest, auch im Nachgang sind diese Stellen nicht als hochriskant zu bezeichnen. Da aber somit allein auf Grund von Tempo und ungünstigen Fallwinkeln schwere Verletzungen möglich sind, und da wir in unserem Team (dem auch bikende Mediziner angehören) fest vom Nutzen von Protektoren im Sinne einer Sturzfolgenmilderung überzeugt sind, empfinden wir es als logisch, leicht durchzuführende Schutzlevelverbesserungen durch die (nun auch seit Jahren durchaus finanzierbaren) Protektoren auch abzufordern. CE Prüfung erwarten wir. Rucksäcke mit integrierten Protektoren werden auch akzeptiert (Wichtig, am Start alle Riemen fest anlegen).

In Sachen Vollhelm setzen wir noch auf Freiwilligkeit. Wir wollen nicht nur über Zwang agieren, sondern appellieren an den Menschenverstand. Wir erwarten also, dass die Fahrer, die sich für versiert und helle halten, mit gutem Vorbild vorangehen und die italienische Helmlösung praktizieren. Halbschale auf den Transfers, Vollhelm am Rucksack. In den WPs umgekehrt.
Ein kurzes Wort noch zu den Medizinern. Bei der Mad East hatten sie die ersten drei Jahre nicht mehr zu tun als bei einem Marathon. Im vierten Jahr gab es deutlich mehr Arbeit, ohne das man eine schwerere Strecke o.Ä. als Ursache ausmachen könnte. Sie haben aber dank geländegängiger Motorisierung schnell eingreifen können. Z.B. hat ein Fahrer, nach kurzem Knock Out noch im Gelände einen kurzen Check bekommen, sogar mit (ich hoffe ich bezeichne das jetzt korrekt) Kurz-EKG. Es sprach da nichts dagegen, dass Rennen aus eigener Kraft zu beenden. Ohne einen Check würde ich aber allen Fahrern empfehlen, das Rennen nach heftigen Einschlägen zu beenden. Die Gefahren einer leichten Gehirnerschütterung oder innerer Blutungen (Stichwort Caleb Moore) werden häufig unterschätzt. Nur wer die Einstellung konsequent verinnerlicht, entscheidet sich wenn er angeschlagen ist, richtig.

Letzter Punkt, den jeder Fahrer wissen sollte. Enduro wird eine Outdoor Sportart bleiben, mit Gefahren und im Gelände, nicht im Stadion. Wenn ich in einigen Foren bereits lese, wie der Leichtwahn wieder um sich greift und manche am liebsten nackt und ohne Rucksack fahren wollen, da frage ich mich, was das soll. Der Sport ist nur durchführbar für die Veranstalter, wenn die Fahrer vernünftig agieren und die richtigen Prioritäten setzen. Geht das Vertrauen in die Fahrer in diesem Punkt verloren, könnten weitere Empfehlungen zu Pflichten werden. Die Fahrer sind z.B. selbst die wichtigsten Ersthelfer, das Reglement beispielsweise der Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series macht dazu einen wichtigen Punkt klar. Bei Hilfeleistung kann dem Fahrer eine seinen Leistungen adäquate Fahrzeit für diese Stage nachgetragen werden. Die Idee gibt es übrigens bereits im Rahmen der Automobil Rallye WM - wo bei einem brennenden Auto Sekunden zählen und ein anderer Fahrer mit Fachkenntnissen zur Autotechnik und mit einem feuerfesten Anzug der entscheidende, lebensrettende Mann sein kann. Hier die Passage aus http://enduroseries.net/



> "Die Mitnahme eines Mobiltelefons wird empfohlen. Notrufnummern hängen bei der Anmeldung aus.
> 
> Die Fahrer sind aufgefordert, sich in Notsituationen gegenseitig Hilfe zu leisten. Die Jury kann bei nachgewiesenem auf Hilfeleistung basiertem Zeitverlust Zeitkorrekturen vornehmen. Bei nachweislich unterlassener Hilfeleistung wird der Teilnehmer disqualifiziert."



Zum Schluss sei noch gesagt, ich hoffe, dass möglichst keiner etwas davon in der Saison wirklich ernsthaft benutzen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Great (17. Februar 2013)

Da die Speci-Sram Enduro Serie keinen Stop in Winterberg macht, möchte ich wissen, ob es eine Ersatzveranstaltung in Winterberg geben wird. Weiß jemand mehr? Oder gibt es dieses Jahr bei den Dirtmasters kein Enduro?


----------



## mz33 (18. Februar 2013)

so wie ich gehört hab fällt Winterberg Endurotechnisch leider in Wasser


----------



## juweb (18. Februar 2013)

So ist es. Kein Enduro 2013 in W'berg. 
Übrigens an der Stelle möchte ich alle Teilnehmer von Endurorennen bitten (wo Stages extra dafür ausgewiesenen werden und nicht Teil eines Bikepark sind, also nur für die Veranstaltung genehmigt sind) aufgezeichnete GPS Daten nicht online zu stellen und auch sonst verantwortungsvoll zu behandeln. Es bringt keinem etwas, wenn diese im Netz umhergeistern, von jedem der nur will nachgefahren werden können, ohne das die Strecken dann noch offen sind. Im Gegenteil, das schadet den Veranstaltern.


----------



## The Great (19. Februar 2013)

Also ist das nachträgliche befahren der Grund? Ich hab davon gehört und bei so einer Geschichte könnt ich kot*en.


----------



## juweb (19. Februar 2013)

Nicht nur. Aber auf jeden Fall ein wichtiger Faktor!  
Dirtmasters inclusive Bergline und das Parkopening und Festivalorga sind eben auch massiv Arbeit im Gelände. Da kostet Enduro mit vielen Wegen aus dem Gelände heraus viel Zeit und Kraft. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, viel mehr Fahrer als man lesen konnte würden wieder gerne in W'berg Enduro racen. Ob im Festival oder an einem extra Termin?


----------



## Bonvivant (20. Februar 2013)

Möchte jemand meinen Startplatz für das erste Rennen des easyphone-cups in Esneux haben? Ich bin leider verhindert. Wenn, dann PN bitte


----------



## jan84 (20. Februar 2013)

juweb schrieb:


> Sehr guter Hinweis, Basti. Im Orgateam der Mad East hat man sich zu diesen (wohl geprüften) Anpassungen entschlossen und damit kommen wir wieder einen SSchritt näher an das in Italien übliche Reglement. Man kann das ja überall nachlesen, z.B. bei ndurolife
> Hintergrund ist, dass bei der letzten Mad East zwei sehr unglückliche WBS Verletzungen auftraten, einmal auf einem Wiesenabschnitt (Matsch, abrupte Zerzögerung des VR, Überschlag mit Torsion der WBS) und zum Zweiten an einem Minidrop (Fehleinschätzung des Fahrers, Tempo zu niedrig, Überschlag). Ob es in der Macht der Veranstalter gewesen wäre, durch Massnahmen am Kurs oder ähnliches, diese Stürze zu verhindern, haben wir diskutiert. Im Ergebnis stellten wir fest, auch im Nachgang sind diese Stellen nicht als hochriskant zu bezeichnen. Da aber somit allein auf Grund von Tempo und ungünstigen Fallwinkeln schwere Verletzungen möglich sind, und da wir in unserem Team (dem auch bikende Mediziner angehören) fest vom Nutzen von Protektoren im Sinne einer Sturzfolgenmilderung überzeugt sind, empfinden wir es als logisch, leicht durchzuführende Schutzlevelverbesserungen durch die (nun auch seit Jahren durchaus finanzierbaren) Protektoren auch abzufordern. CE Prüfung erwarten wir. Rucksäcke mit integrierten Protektoren werden auch akzeptiert (Wichtig, am Start alle Riemen fest anlegen).
> 
> In Sachen Vollhelm setzen wir noch auf Freiwilligkeit. Wir wollen nicht nur über Zwang agieren, sondern appellieren an den Menschenverstand. Wir erwarten also, dass die Fahrer, die sich für versiert und helle halten, mit gutem Vorbild vorangehen und die italienische Helmlösung praktizieren. Halbschale auf den Transfers, Vollhelm am Rucksack. In den WPs umgekehrt.
> ...


----------



## Cube99 (20. Februar 2013)

Ab heute ist die Anmeldung für die TrailTrophy im Erzgebirge offen! Anmelden kann man sich hier: http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=76


----------



## duke83 (21. Februar 2013)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Ab heute ist die Anmeldung für die TrailTrophy im Erzgebirge offen! Anmelden kann man sich hier: http://www.trailtrophy.eu/trailtrophy3/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=70&Itemid=76



Erledigt....war sogar schon am Dienstag offen


----------



## Trailst4R (25. Februar 2013)

Heute ist Anmeldebeginn für den ersten Halt der Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...eries-anmeldung-fuer-treuchtlingen-geoeffnet/

Habe mich eben angemeldet 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ist mein erstes Rennen. Wenn noch jemand einen Mitfahrer sucht würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen! Komme aus dem Remstal bei Stuttgart und würde gerne dort zelten. In den FAQ steht leider nichts genaueres:



> 10. Kann ich am Rennplatz zelten?
> Es gibt bei jedem Rennen ein Fahrerlager wo das Zelten möglich ist. Hier ist eine Gebühr an den jeweiligen lokalen Veranstalter zu entrichten. Die Höhe der Gebühr wird vom lokalen Veranstalter festgelegt und kann somit von Rennen zu Rennen variieren.



Was hat das Zelten denn im letzten Jahr gekostet und wie war der Zeltplatz so?

Sonstige Hinweise für einen blutigen Anfänger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (25. Februar 2013)

Bin auch am Start, erstes Rennen der Saison


----------



## elmono (25. Februar 2013)

Will jemand aus dem Ruhrgebiet/Rheinland hin?

Eigentlich Quatsch die 500km Anfahrt für eine Radtour mit Rennetappen, und eigentlich auch zu früh nach der Sportpause aber who cares.


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Februar 2013)

Bin ebenfalls angemeldet, auch als Neuling


----------



## mac80 (25. Februar 2013)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> Heute ist Anmeldebeginn für den ersten Halt der Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...eries-anmeldung-fuer-treuchtlingen-geoeffnet/
> 
> ...



Besuche die Seite des Veranstalters: http://www.anders-halt.com/index.php/unterkunft-enduroseries da sind diverse Vorschläge enthalten 

2012 Treuchtlingen:



Boots-/Zeltplatz an der Kläranlage.. / Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Trailst4R (25. Februar 2013)

Danke vielmals!
Wird sonst noch jemand von hier auf dem Platz campen?


----------



## Bonvivant (25. Februar 2013)

hä? Wo kann ich mich anmelden? Ich finde es nicht und mach mir schon Sorgen, dass es ausgebucht ist


----------



## juweb (25. Februar 2013)

Recht Oben ganz in der Ecke gibt es den Link LOG IN - da ein Nutzerprofil anlegen und dann auf die Email warten. Folge dem Link in der Email...dann das erste Rennen anklicken. So in etwas meldet man sich für die Specialized-SRAM Enduro Series an. Ganz ähnlich ist es für den iXS Cup.


----------



## Bonvivant (25. Februar 2013)

Ach ich Dummerchen. Dankeschön für die Hilfe 


ps: zelten werd ich wohl ooch. Oder ich komm mitm Bulli. Auf jeden Fall Zeltplatz.


----------



## Nill (25. Februar 2013)

Das wird ja ein richtiger User Treff in Treuchtlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke83 (25. Februar 2013)

Dieses Jahr leider verletzungsbedingt in Treuchtlingen nicht am Start...dafür freu ich mich schon wie n Schnitzel auf die Trailtrophy im Erzgebirge


----------



## Trailst4R (25. Februar 2013)

Ich werde voraussichtlich mit einem alten T3 Bus kommen. Darf man mit dem auf den Zeltplatz oder muss man da die Wohnmobilplätze aufsuchen? Brauche keinen Anschluss für Strom oä aber würde halt in dem Bus schlafen 
Hätte wer Lust sich dort zu treffen und/oder nebeneinander zu zelten? Vielleicht kann man dann ja mal ein paar Usern Gesichter zuordnen


----------



## JDEM (25. Februar 2013)

Macht doch bitte hier im Unterforum nen eigenen Thread zum Rennen oder der Rennserie auf, hier geht es primär doch um Termine.


----------



## elmono (25. Februar 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> ...hier geht es primär doch um Termine.



Nö, eigentlich nicht. Siehe die Threads der letzten Jahre.


----------



## JDEM (25. Februar 2013)

Ja, weil das ganze auch immer ausufert. Was interessiert es mich ob Person XY da und da zeltet?

Freu mich ja immer wieder wenn hier was neues drin steht, aber manche Fragen kann man sich durch ein wenig Eigeninitiative auch selbst beantworten und muss nicht jeden Mist hier reinschreiben...


Ach hat jemand schon Endurando.be gehört? Die haben nen ziemlich gut gefüllten Rennkalender und veranstalten wohl ein paar kleinere Rennen in Belgien.


----------



## Cube99 (25. Februar 2013)

Das Rennen in Treuchtlingen ist schon voll!  Wollte mich gerade anmelden.. Ich stehe jetzt auf der Warteliste, hoffentlich komm ich noch dran. Ist bei euch bei der Anmeldung auch alles Englisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke83 (25. Februar 2013)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Das Rennen in Treuchtlingen ist schon voll!


Wow...das ging aber schnell diesmal


----------



## KultFAN (25. Februar 2013)

geil


----------



## elmono (25. Februar 2013)

Ist ja fast schon wie beim GDC. 

Naja, muss ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen und der Doc ist sicher glücklich.


----------



## andi. (25. Februar 2013)

Hat einer ne Ahnung warum die Trailtrophy im Erzgebirge 85,- EUR (in Worten fünfundachtzig) kostet?


----------



## Jimmy (25. Februar 2013)

Damit es ausreichend Startplätze gibt!? 

Bin über den Punkt auch gerade gestolpert. Bin gespannt wie es bei der Enduroseries weitergeht und hoffe noch nachzurücken, nicht dass man sich bei der nächsten Anmeldungsöffnung noch nen Tag Urlaub nehmen muss...


----------



## mw.dd (25. Februar 2013)

andi. schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung warum die Trailtrophy im Erzgebirge 85,- EUR (in Worten fünfundachtzig) kostet?



Liegt eigentlich im Rahmen der Preise für eine 2-Tages-Veranstaltung... Und ist ein Schnäppchen im Vergleich zu Latsch oder Lenzerheide.


----------



## Twenty-1 (26. Februar 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ach hat jemand schon Endurando.be gehört? Die haben nen ziemlich gut gefüllten Rennkalender und veranstalten wohl ein paar kleinere Rennen in Belgien.



Wir wollten mit unserem Team da auch mitfahren, haben aber keine hilfreichen Hinweise gesehen wie und woman sich anmelden kann. Hinzu kommt nach, dass die bei der Serie (!!!) für jede Veranstaltung nur 10 (ja, zehn ) Teilnehmer zulassen. Wir haben auch mal nachgefragt, ob eine Voranmeldung für alle restlichen Termine möglich ist... keine Chance. Daher haben wir alle Termine wieder aus unserem Kalender gestrichen und suchen und stattdessen andere Sachen.


----------



## andi. (26. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Liegt eigentlich im Rahmen der Preise für eine 2-Tages-Veranstaltung... Und ist ein Schnäppchen im Vergleich zu Latsch oder Lenzerheide.



Du vergisst dabei vielleicht das man in Lenzerheide 3 Tage lang mit der Gondel auf das Rothorn hochfahren kann (~2800m).

Die Trailtrophy im Erzgebirge ist doch am Ende ein Rundkurs der komplett gefahren wird. Sorry aber das versteh ich net, so interessant und gut wie die Veranstaltung sonst aussieht. Naja egal, werden sicher trotzdem teilnehmen.


----------



## S.F. (3. März 2013)

andi. schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei vielleicht das man in Lenzerheide 3 Tage lang mit der Gondel auf das Rothorn hochfahren kann (~2800m).
> 
> Die Trailtrophy im Erzgebirge ist doch am Ende ein Rundkurs der komplett gefahren wird. Sorry aber das versteh ich net, so interessant und gut wie die Veranstaltung sonst aussieht. Naja egal, werden sicher trotzdem teilnehmen.



Auch Latsch und Lenzerheide sind "Rundkurse" mit integrierten gezeiteten Sektionen. In der Lenzerheide geht es nicht drei Tage lang nur aufs Rothorn, sondern (auch z.t. auch aus eigener Kraft) auf die umliegenden Berge wie den Piz Scalotta. Die obere Rothornabfahrt bis zur Mittelstation ist eh ein reines "Geholze" über dicke Steine. Da gibt es in der Umgebung erheblich schönere und flowigere Abfahrten.

Zum Preisunterschied zwischen Erzgebirge und Latsch/Lenzerheide:
Im Erzgebirge sind es nur zwei Tage mit entsprechend weniger gezeiteten Sektionen und es gibt keine Liftunterstützung.

Werde mir die Trails dort im Frühjahr mal ansehen. Nach allem was ich bislang höre und lese ist der Anspruch eher wir die Trails in den schottischen Highlands. Wenn der Vergleich hält, wird das eine sehr spassige Sache.


----------



## andi. (4. März 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Auch Latsch und Lenzerheide sind "Rundkurse" mit integrierten gezeiteten Sektionen. In der Lenzerheide geht es nicht drei Tage lang nur aufs Rothorn, sondern (auch z.t. auch aus eigener Kraft) auf die umliegenden Berge wie den Piz Scalotta. Die obere Rothornabfahrt bis zur Mittelstation ist eh ein reines "Geholze" über dicke Steine. Da gibt es in der Umgebung erheblich schönere und flowigere Abfahrten.
> 
> Zum Preisunterschied zwischen Erzgebirge und Latsch/Lenzerheide:
> Im Erzgebirge sind es nur zwei Tage mit entsprechend weniger gezeiteten Sektionen und es gibt keine Liftunterstützung.
> ...



Ach ich meine die TrekBikeAttack in Lenzerheide mit den Liftfahrten. Aber passt schon. Bin auch sehr gespannt auf die Trails im Erzgebirge und verspreche mir auch mehr als das Gerumpel in Lenzerheide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimon (15. März 2013)

Guten Morgen,
 ich fahre dieses Jahr nach Treuchlingen und hab evt. noch eine Platz im Auto frei. Ich fahre von Stuttgart los und würde mich freuen nicht alleine Fahren zu müssen. Wer mag darf sich melden. 
Ahoi!!!!


----------



## pieterp (15. März 2013)

http://www.enduro-mtb.be/


----------



## p.2-max (17. März 2013)

hey,
wer kann mir sagen wie das beim superenduro funktioniert...
ich bin angemeldet, bin letztes jahr auch schon in sauze mitgefahren...
wenn ich mich jetzt für rennen anmelden will, geht das ja schon, aber für punta ala und finale ligure nicht. sind die jetzt schon zu oder öffnen die erst noch wegen der world enduro geschichte????
danke gruß
max


----------



## bliz2z (17. März 2013)

Punta Ala und Finale wurden Anfang März geöffnet und die Anmeldung war wie für alle anderen Rennen auch. 
Sind glaub ich schon ausgebucht.. Kanns dir nicht genau sagen, da ich für beide schon angemeldet bin.


----------



## p.2-max (17. März 2013)

hmm ok danke schonmal.
das ist aufjedenfall doof..

p.s. ist seit dem 8. märz geschlossen... na super...


----------



## unkreativ (17. März 2013)

Wir waren heute in Esneux, die Bilder laden gerade hoch:
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15368

Und so fand ich es:
http://unkreativ.net/wordpress/?p=15372

Sorry, dass ich hier nur Links poste, aber Copypasta klappt nicht, wie ich es mir vorstelle...


----------



## othu (18. März 2013)

Danke für deine Bilder, deinen Blogeintrag finde ich aber ziemlich daneben:

es gab Mittagsverpflegung (zwei verschiedene Nudelgerichte) und ein Zeitplan wurde vorab an alle gemeldeten Fahrer per Email verschickt.
Nach dem Rennen war ein Grill aufgestellt. Ich denke ihr wart einfach an der falschen Stelle und habt das nicht gefunden.
Obwohl ich kein Wort Französisch spreche, habe ich mich gut zurecht gefunden, mit Deutsch und Englisch konnten ALLE Fragen geklärt werden und wenn es doch mal Schwierigkeiten gab, hat sich immer sofort ein Belgier gefunden der Deutsch sprach und übersetzt hat.

Und deine kniffelge Stelle in 3/6 war bei weitem nicht die Schlüsselstelle des Rennens, dann schon eher die Felsenpassage in 3/6.
Aber das kannst du natürlich auch alles ganz locker...


----------



## unkreativ (18. März 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Danke für deine Bilder, deinen Blogeintrag finde ich aber ziemlich daneben:
> 
> es gab Mittagsverpflegung (zwei verschiedene Nudelgerichte) und ein Zeitplan wurde vorab an alle gemeldeten Fahrer per Email verschickt.
> Nach dem Rennen war ein Grill aufgestellt. Ich denke ihr wart einfach an der falschen Stelle und habt das nicht gefunden.
> ...



Is klar. Eigentlich heisst es ja: Don't feed the trolls, aber:

1) wenn mich Fahrer/-innen ansprechen, ob ich wüßte, wann es wo weiter geht, ist die Organisation nicht ok.
2) wenn am "Sammelplatz" (da wo die Bänke und Tische sind) zur Pause keine Getränke und kein Essen zu erwerben sind, bin ich also am falschen Platz. 
3) Ich schrieb nicht ganz locker.

Weißt Du, manchmal bin ich überrascht wie intolerant Menschen wie Du sind und das meine Kritik an der Organisation Dich offensichtlich persönlich getroffen hat, so wie Du hier rum schnappst. 

Fakt ist einfach: Die Startpositionen wurden immer erst unmittelbar vor dem Start besetzt und die Helfer waren in kürzester Zeit nach dem letzten Start wieder weg. Für Besucher, die keine Teilnehmer-Mail gab, gab es absolut keine Möglichkeit sich zu orientieren. Und Fakt ist auch, dass Du mit Sicherheit eine andere Stelle problematisch findest als ich. Oder Erna. Oder Klaus.

Also komm klar.

P.S. Dir muss / sollte klar sein, dass mein Blogeintrag meine ganz persönliche Meinung und Erfahrung darstellt, die von Deiner zu 100% abweichen kann. Ist doch super, wenn Du da alls toll gefunden hast.


----------



## othu (18. März 2013)

Ich komme bestens klar, danke der Nachfrage.
Allerdings habe ich dein Eindruck, deine Erwartungen waren etwas zu hoch angesetzt, das war ein kleines, lokales Rennen und nicht von einem riesen Verband organisiert.
Natürlich kann man kritisieren und es gab Potential für Verbessungen, aber deine Kritik liest sich ziemlich vernichtend und wird dem Spaß nicht gerecht, den die meisten Teilnehmen zu haben schienen.

Die Startpositionen waren immer nur kurz vor und nach dem Start besetzt, weil es scheinbar nur zwei Messsysteme, aber 6 Wertungsprüfungen gab die überrollend besetzt wurden.

Und nochmal: ich weiß nicht wo du warst, aber es gab in der Mittagspause eine große Verpflegungsstation mit Tischen und Bänken und Nudeln und Getränken. Hier konnten auch nach jeder Passage Bananen getankt werden und nach dem Rennen hab es eine große Grillstation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (18. März 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Ich komme bestens klar, danke der Nachfrage.
> Allerdings habe ich dein Eindruck, deine Erwartungen waren etwas zu hoch angesetzt, das war ein kleines, lokales Rennen und nicht von einem riesen Verband organisiert.
> Natürlich kann man kritisieren und es gab Potential für Verbessungen, aber deine Kritik liest sich ziemlich vernichtend und wird dem Spaß nicht gerecht, den die meisten Teilnehmen zu haben schienen.
> 
> ...



Es ist möglich, dass meine Erwartungen zu hoch waren. Angesichts des Startpreises sind meine Erwartungen auch höher als bei einer CTF.

"Vernichtende" Kritiken enden allerdings bei mir nicht mit:



> Im Fazit aber doch ein toller Tag: Sonnenschein, niemand ernstlich  verletzt, alle viel Spaß. Da sieht man dann über den Rest auch einfach  mal hinweg. Oder vielleicht sind meine Erwartungen auch einfach nur mal  wieder zu hoch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann der geneigte Leser entnehmen, dass ich hier sehr wohl zwischen meinen Erwartungen und dem tatsächlichen Empfinden der Teilnehmer - und ich habe mit vielen gesprochen - unterscheiden kann. 

Und wenn ich es so schlimm gefunden hätte, wie Du scheinbar nach dem Lesen meiner Worte missverständlich angenommen hast, wäre es nicht zu der Überlegung gekommen, da nächstes Jahr mit zu fahren.


----------



## othu (18. März 2013)

Das nächste Rennen der Serie ist am 21. April 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns (oder nächstes Jahr in Esneux) und merken, dass man im Internet schnell was falsch verstehen kann.


Danke nochmal für die Bilder!


----------



## Ketta (19. März 2013)

danke unkreativ für die schönen bilder!

was die organisation angeht muss ich aber othu zustimmen.
ich fands gut organisiert, wenn einer den zeitplan nicht kannte, hat er wohl seine mail nicht gelesen. vor dem start wurde auch kurz eine anprache gehalten, wo es lang geht und alle sind dann gemeinsam gestartet. mittagessen mit getränken gabs, zwischendurch bananen, müsliriegel und getränke, nur abends das würsten musste man selbst zahlen. bezüglich der helfer: auf wen sollen die denn auch warten, wenn alle starter durch sind? dann lieber doch schnell zur nächsten stage. außerdem mussten ja auch zwischendurch noch die strecken etwas anders abgeflattert werden, die waren ja nicht komplett identisch

bezüglich der startgebühr: man weiß ja auch nicht, ob die die zeitmesssysteme leihen oder ob die deren eigentum sind, leihen kostet ja auch nochmal

also mein fazit für mein erstes endurorennen: alles ok, nichts zu bemängeln


----------



## SiK (26. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe je einen Platz abzugeben für:
- Metabief Open Enduro (Sa & So) & Allmountain Challenge (Fr).
- 3x Easyphone Enduro (Belgien) Ovifat, Amay, La Roche - http://vtt-patricmaes.be/

Bitte PN an mich.
Cheers, Tom


----------



## Nill (3. April 2013)

Anmeldung Speci.Sram- Samerberg ist offen  - Die Plätze sind ja immer schnell weg.

http://www.enduroseries.net/


----------



## jomei21 (3. April 2013)

Und auch schon wieder zu...
Wie läuft das mit der warteliste, kriegt man da irgendwann eine email und zahlt dann? oder muss man trotzdem gleich zahlen?
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.F. (3. April 2013)

Du bekommst Nachricht und zahlst dann.


----------



## Trailst4R (3. April 2013)

Samerberg - dabei


----------



## oldie-pilot (4. April 2013)

... schon wieder nur auf der Warteliste.


----------



## Tatü (6. April 2013)

Super in Dabo hat es 4ºC und oben am Col de la Schleif 2ºC das wird eine frische Veranstaltung.


----------



## Bonvivant (8. April 2013)

Fährt jemand aus oder über Kassel nach Treuchtlingen zum ersten Rennen der Enduro Serie und hätte Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Fahrtenplanung? (Eigenes Auto hätte ich)


----------



## Chrisinger (10. April 2013)

Weiß hier jemand zufällig, wie es läuft wenn man einen Startplatz der Specialized-Sram Enduro Series auf jemand übertragen möchte?


----------



## oldie-pilot (10. April 2013)

Ich hab den account getauscht, da nach E-Mail und unbürokratischer zusage nicht passiert ist...


----------



## Chrisinger (11. April 2013)

ok, danke.

Also falls jemand Interesse hat, ich hätte einen Platz für Treuchtlingen zu vergeben


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. April 2013)

Hast ne PM!


----------



## andi. (12. April 2013)

Das wäre ja cool wenns klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. April 2013)

Hat geklappt! Vielen Dank an den Verkäufer!
Und @Andi:  Geil geil, es geht looos!


----------



## Cube99 (12. April 2013)

Ist der Platz noch zu haben?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. April 2013)

Nix da


----------



## kle.tobias (15. April 2013)

Fahre am Donnerstag Morgen/Vormittag den 02.05.13 von München nach Riva zum SRAM Enduro und habe noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei. Rückfahrt voraussichtlich am Sonntag, im Laufe des Tages. 
Also wer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht, kann mir gerne eine Nachricht schicken.

Bin überwiegend in München und suche Radler, die auch  Endurorennen fahren aus dem Raum München und am Wochenende gerne fahren/trainieren,  aufm Radl.
Bin so gut wie jedes WE unterwegs und habe noch zwei Plätze für Räder frei 
Schickt mir einfach eine Nachricht 

Suche übrigens noch einen Startplatz für das Samerberg Sram Enduro Rennen! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bonvivant (21. April 2013)

Ich habe leider einen Startplatz für das erste Rennen der Enduro Serie in Treuchtlingen am 27./28. April abzugeben. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## geq (22. April 2013)

sorry,eledigt


----------



## Monty911 (22. April 2013)

Servus!

ist der PLatz noch zu haben?

VG Philipp


----------



## JDEM (23. April 2013)

ANmeldung für Willingen ist offen.


----------



## Shimon (23. April 2013)

Hallo, ich hätte noch für Treuchlingen eine MFG, fahre von Stuttgart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (23. April 2013)

Platz ist vergeben.


----------



## mz33 (23. April 2013)

Willingen bin ich dabei


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. April 2013)

weiß jemand, ob bzw. wo es Bilder vom letzten Easyphone-Cup in Ovifat gibt? Fotografen waren ja einige da...


----------



## DHRc (24. April 2013)

jemand noch ein startplatz für treuchtlingen abzugeben?

gerne via pm od.email!


----------



## KultFAN (24. April 2013)

ja ich


----------



## KultFAN (24. April 2013)

noch Interesse??? kann leider nicht!! 

Per PM!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (26. April 2013)

hier unser Bericht vom 2. Lauf vom Enduro Easyphone-Cup in Ovifat, Belgien:

http://www.bikebrigade.de/enduro-easyphone-cup-2-in-ovifat-belgien/


----------



## da rookie (26. April 2013)

suche noch dringend nen startplatz für riva! hat jemand einen abzugeben??


----------



## Emtix (26. April 2013)

Habe einen Startplatz für Treuchtlingen abzugeben!
Kann wegen einer Verletzung leider doch nicht teilnehmen.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Gruß


----------



## Emtix (26. April 2013)

Wie habt ihr das gemacht mit der übertragung des startplatzes in treuchtlingen?
Muss der neue teilnehmer etwas vorweisen oder genügt es wenn er sich unter meinem namen anmeldet?


----------



## oldie-pilot (26. April 2013)

account tauschen....
du kannst dann alles ändern bis auf deinen Anmeldenamen.


----------



## Emtix (27. April 2013)

Ok, danke!
Leider ist Willingen auch schon voll....
Wenn sich jemand entscheidet dort nicht teilzunehmen - ich hätte gerne den Startplatz 

Habe eventuell auch einen für Trek Bike Attack in der SChweiz abzugeben!

Gruß


----------



## bergling (29. April 2013)

Hallo!

Ich hab nen Startplatz für 

Bluegrass Elsass Enduro 8.5. in Rombach 

abzugeben - und auch für 

Metabief Open Enduro am 11./12.5.  

Bei Interesse PM

Gruß
bergl


----------



## MatzeZ (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

fährt irgendjemand beim Bluegrass Enduro in Rombach mit?
Sorge mich ein ganz klein wenig wegen der Sprachbarriere.


----------



## S.F. (1. Mai 2013)

Musst du nicht! Die Elsässer sprechen fast alle etwas deutsch. Und mit den restlichen Franzosen kommt man auch mit einer Mischung aus Englisch, Händen und Füßen und ganz viel Gelächter klar!


----------



## opossum (1. Mai 2013)

Hi,
fährt jemand zufällig schon am Samstag nach dem Endurorennen vom Gardasee heim Richtung Deuschland und hat noch einen Platz frei? Perfekt wäre über Lindau...
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Telem (1. Mai 2013)

MatzeZ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> fährt irgendjemand beim Bluegrass Enduro in Rombach mit?
> Sorge mich ein ganz klein wenig wegen der Sprachbarriere.



Sprachbarriere ist kein Problem, in Dabo gabs neben des französischen Briefings auch eins in englisch, und auch sonst hatte ich keine Probleme auf der Strecke.


----------



## MatzeZ (1. Mai 2013)

Thanks Telem und S.F.! Klingt ja ganz gut.


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Mai 2013)

werde am Samstag mit nem Kumpel nach Polen fahren...
ich werde dann mal berichten...


----------



## andi. (2. Mai 2013)

Das Rennen in Treuchtlingen aus unserer Sicht: 
http://wirfahrenfahrrad.wordpress.com/2013/04/30/fus-raus-gas-auf-enduroseries-treuchtlingen/ inkl. Fotos


----------



## Emtix (2. Mai 2013)

Fahre am 8 Mai von Heilbronn nach Frankreich, Rombach!

Noch jemand aus der Ecke?
Man kann sich ja zusammen tun!

Gruß


----------



## bergling (2. Mai 2013)

nochmal zur "Erinnerung": 


Ich hab nen Startplatz für

Bluegrass Elsass Enduro 8.5. in Rombach

abzugeben - und auch für

Metabief Open Enduro am 11./12.5.

Bei Interesse PM

Gruß
bergl


----------



## klausklein (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hab nen Startplatz für Riva

abzugeben - habe aber Nummer schon abgeholt

Bei Interesse PM

Gruß


----------



## Tobiwan (2. Mai 2013)

dumme Frage zu Treuchtlingen: Kann ich "meine" Photos anhand meiner Startnummer irgendwo erhalten?


----------



## Twenty-1 (3. Mai 2013)

an alle Enduro-Fahrer (gerne aus den GroÃraum Duisburg):

Ich habe von 2 Freunden leider kurzfristig 2 StartplÃ¤tze fÃ¼r den 2.Lauf des Enduro Easyphone Cup 2013ï»¿ am kommenden Sonntag (05.05.) in Amay, Belgien abzugeben. Wer mitfahren mÃ¶chte einfach kurz bei mir melden. Gerne auch als Fahrgemeinschaft ab Duisburg oder Umgebung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (4. Mai 2013)

Nochmal der Aufruf: Wer möchte am Mittwoch vom Umkreis Heilbronn mit nach Rombach fahren?

Und ich habe definitiv einen Startplatz für Trek Bike Attack abzugeben!

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## S.F. (5. Mai 2013)

Überlegenswertes Thema!
Vielleicht hier auch mal ganz interessant und lesenswert.


----------



## Twenty-1 (6. Mai 2013)

S.F. schrieb:


> Überlegenswertes Thema!
> Vielleicht hier auch mal ganz interessant und lesenswert.



definitv lesenswert  Aber, wie immer, ein sehr leidiges Thema, was wohl nie wirklich geklärt werden wird. Aber... solange mal vernünftig und verantwortungsvoll an die Sache rangeht, sollte es was werden... ich bin da recht zuversichtlich!!!


----------



## Dampfmaschine (6. Mai 2013)

Servus, 
weiss jemand ob man in Samerberg zur Enduroseries vor Ort campieren kann? Wäre uber jede Info dankbar.


----------



## Emtix (6. Mai 2013)

Wer fährt denn am Mittwoch nach Rombach? 
Man könnte sich ja absprechen und sich vor Ort treffen und das Rennen gemeinsam fahren...


----------



## MatzeZ (6. Mai 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn am Mittwoch nach Rombach?
> Man könnte sich ja absprechen und sich vor Ort treffen und das Rennen gemeinsam fahren...



Bin dabei und würde mich freuen! In welchem Bus auf der Startliste bist Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (7. Mai 2013)

MatzeZ schrieb:


> Bin dabei und würde mich freuen! In welchem Bus auf der Startliste bist Du?



Cool  bin im Bus Nr. 1


----------



## MatzeZ (7. Mai 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Cool  bin im Bus Nr. 1



Du hast eine PM.


----------



## opossum (7. Mai 2013)

ich hätte noch einen startplatz fürs openenduro in metabief abzugeben! 
grüße


----------



## mw.dd (7. Mai 2013)

Anmeldung für das Roll'n'Rock in Schöneck ist offen:
http://www.vogtland-bike.com/rollandrock/ausschreibung


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2013)

Check!
Anmeldung fürs Wartburg Enduro ist auch online: http://www.rsv2002.de/wartburg-enduro-2013/


----------



## C3lb (7. Mai 2013)

Dampfmaschine schrieb:


> Servus,
> weiss jemand ob man in Samerberg zur Enduroseries vor Ort campieren kann? Wäre uber jede Info dankbar.


Letztes Jahr durfte man auf dem Parkplatz zelten.

Fährt irgendwer von Freiburg aus nach Samerberg und kann mich mitnehmen? Bzw. gibt es irgendwo ein Topic wo eine solche Frage besser hin passt?


----------



## andi. (8. Mai 2013)

Schöneck, Eisenach  dabei!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Mai 2013)

Servus,
hier gibts Fotos aus Riva nach Startnummer sortiert:
http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/1973


----------



## BigTobi (9. Mai 2013)

Kurze Frage zur Specialized 'Enduro Series.

Kann ich da auch nur 1-2 Rennen mitfahren
oder ist man da mit einer Anmeldung gleich für alle Rennen dabei??


----------



## raenii (9. Mai 2013)

kannst auch nur eins mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (10. Mai 2013)

Startplatz für Trailtrophy in Latsch (ausgebucht!) abzugeben.


----------



## Emtix (11. Mai 2013)

Da einige Fragen bezüglich des Startplatzes bei der Trek Bike Attack aufgekommen sind:

1. Startplatz ist noch verfügbar
2. Startplatz ist übertragbar
3. Startplatz kostet 86,75 (inkl. Gebühren)

Wenn jemand den Platz haben möchte bitte PN an mich 

Gruß


----------



## dahuababua (12. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte auch noch einen Startplatz für die Trailtrophy in Latsch abzugeben. 
Meine Freundin kann verletzungsbedingt nicht mitfahren.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob der nur unter Mädels umzuschreiben ist oder auch auf Männer übertragbar ist. 

Matthias


----------



## Emtix (13. Mai 2013)

Trek Bike Attack Startplatz ist weg!


----------



## duke83 (16. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem Startplatz für die Trailtrophy im Erzgebirge?


----------



## bliz2z (21. Mai 2013)

Habe einen Startplatz für das Endurorennen am Wochenende am Samerberg abzugeben. Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## McFlury (21. Mai 2013)

Hi, wie kann man Startplätze für die Sram Enduro Series übertragen? Ich habe dazu leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## juweb (21. Mai 2013)

Man findet nichts, weil es nicht geht.


----------



## Birk (21. Mai 2013)

juweb schrieb:


> Man findet nichts, weil es nicht geht.



Doch geht, musst deinen Account übergeben und alle Daten entsprechend ändern.

Edit: Sehe gerade es geht wohl doch nicht mehr so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (22. Mai 2013)

Die Anmeldung für den Lauf in Kirchberg/Österreich der SSES ist jetzt möglich!

P.S. da will nicht zufällig jemand hier aus der Nähe hin und hat noch nen Platz frei?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Mai 2013)

Ganz schÃ¶n happig: 40â¬ Startgeld + 20â¬ LiftgebÃ¼hr + 10â¬ irgendeine Versicherung.


----------



## JDEM (22. Mai 2013)

Okay, dann spar ich mir das wohl direkt


----------



## Redhead74 (23. Mai 2013)

Startplatz für Samerberg abzugeben -> PM


----------



## double_b (23. Mai 2013)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> Startplatz für Samerberg abzugeben -> PM



Hi! Hast ihn noch?
Gruß Basti.


----------



## Redhead74 (23. Mai 2013)

double_b schrieb:


> Hi! Hast ihn noch?
> Gruß Basti.




janein. angeblich nicht übertragbar warteliste rückt nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Mai 2013)

Quatsch, einfach gegen Geld die Accountdaten weitergeben und Namen ändern.


----------



## Cube99 (23. Mai 2013)

Kann jemand der letztes Jahr in Samerberg war etwas zu den Strecken sagen? 
Und wie sieht es mit Campen am Parkplatz aus? Wenn ja sind dort Duschen vorhanden? 
Hab schon eine Email an den Veranstalter geschrieben aber leider keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## bergling (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Ich hab einen Startplatz für das ausgebuchte Vogesen-Endurorennen 
 ( http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/ ) am 1./2.Juni abzugeben. Meldet euch bitte per PN. 

Gruß
Bergl


----------



## juweb (25. Mai 2013)

Camping in Samerberg ist ausgeschildertund Duschen gibt es auch u.a. am Tennisplatz ein Steinwurf vom Ziel. Selbst die unverändertern Streckenabschnitte sind heuer allein durch die Tatsache anders, das statt 35°C und Sonne brutal nun alles nass und rutschig ist und der Boden weich.


----------



## p.2-max (25. Mai 2013)

Ist in la bresse oder? Kannst du mir da ein paar infos schicken? Bin immoment nicht wirklich online, da in samerberg.... intresse hätte ich. Was kostet der platz?
Gruß max



bergling schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab einen Startplatz für das ausgebuchte Vogesen-Endurorennen
> ( http://www.endurodeshautesvosges.com/ ) am 1./2.Juni abzugeben. Meldet euch bitte per PN.
> ...


----------



## bergling (26. Mai 2013)

p.2-max schrieb:


> Ist in la bresse oder? Kannst du mir da ein paar infos schicken? Bin immoment nicht wirklich online, da in samerberg.... intresse hätte ich. Was kostet der platz?
> Gruß max



Ja, das ist 1./2.6. in la Bresse, Samstag (ab 12 Uhr) 4 Speciales/Abfahrten, Sonntag ebenso 4 Speciales/Abfahrten plus Transferetappen. Anmeldung hat 45 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Trailst4R (27. Mai 2013)

Weiß jemand wer in Samerberg fotos gemacht hat?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Mai 2013)

Christoph Bayer


----------



## XtremeHunter (27. Mai 2013)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Kann jemand der letztes Jahr in Samerberg war etwas zu den Strecken sagen?
> Und wie sieht es mit Campen am Parkplatz aus? Wenn ja sind dort Duschen vorhanden?
> Hab schon eine Email an den Veranstalter geschrieben aber leider keine Antwort bekommen



Selbe Frage für Willingen. 
Kann man da sinnvoll und günstig in der Nähe der Strecke campen, wenn man Donnerstag schon anreist? Gibt es Duschen und WCs?

Ich habe mal was vom Parkplatz direkt an der Strecke gelesen, finde aber leider keine endgültige Aussage vom Veranstalter.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Mai 2013)

Servus,

ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zur Trail Trophy in *Latsch*/Vinschgau am Donnerstag (6.6.) nachmittag oder Freitag (7.6.) früh von *Bayreuth* aus. 
Bayreuth liegt direkt an der A9 für alle, die aus den Neuen Bundesländern oder Niedersachsen kommen. 
Würde mich sehr freuen!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (27. Mai 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Selbe Frage für Willingen.
> Kann man da sinnvoll und günstig in der Nähe der Strecke campen, wenn man Donnerstag schon anreist? Gibt es Duschen und WCs?
> 
> Ich habe mal was vom Parkplatz direkt an der Strecke gelesen, finde aber leider keine endgültige Aussage vom Veranstalter.



Zelten ist da kein Problem, weil ja auch Bikefestival ist, da sind mehrere große Flächen ausgewiesen. Die Bikes würde ich aber gut sichern...


----------



## racejo (30. Mai 2013)

Hey, wer fährt denn hier die Trail Trophy in Latsch mit? 
Ich bräuchte hinzugs eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Komme aus Frankfurt Main, könnte aber auch einige Kilometer zu euch hinfahren, bin da flexibel. 
Wäre super wenn irgendwas klappen würde.


----------



## bergling (2. Juni 2013)

Hi! 

Ich hab nen Startplatz abzugeben: 

8./9.6 Bluegrass Enduro Mollau 

Interesse? Bitte ne PN! 

Gruß Bergl


----------



## Alex_37 (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne mal ein Enduro-Rennen fahren, habe aber in Punta Ala der Enduro World Series zugesehen und war froh, nicht als Bremsklotz mitgefahren zu sein.
Gibt es nicht auch ein paar Veranstalltungen die eine Nummer kleiner sind und sich für Anfänger eignen?


----------



## SiK (2. Juni 2013)

Alex_37 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne mal ein Enduro-Rennen fahren, habe aber in Punta Ala der Enduro World Series zugesehen und war froh, nicht als Bremsklotz mitgefahren zu sein.
> Gibt es nicht auch ein paar Veranstalltungen die eine Nummer kleiner sind und sich für Anfänger eignen?



Zum einen solltest du keine Angst haben, "Bremsklotz" zu sein - bei jedem Rennen gibt es schnellere und langsamere Fahrer, Hauptsache du hast Spaß an der Sache und bist nicht sauer, wenn du mal überholt wirst. Man darf sich da nicht verrückt machen lassen vom "Pro-Gehabe".

Als ganz entspannt kann ich dir die Trailtrophys ans Herz legen, einfach weil da das Rennen nur ein Teil des Gesamtpaketes ausmacht. Ansonsten sind die deutsche Serie (Enduro Series) und die belgische Serie (Easyphone) ne Nummer kleiner und entspannter.
Ansonsten einfach mal schauen, welche Rennen es so in deiner Nähe gibt und dann einfach anmelden und mitfahren


----------



## Trailst4R (2. Juni 2013)

Bei der Specialized-Sram Enduro Series fällt man auch als Neuling nicht auf! Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. Juni 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo schon einen Zeitplan für Bruneck/Kronplatz?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2013)

Gibts jemanden, der für die Trail Trophy in Latsch noch ohne Team ist und ordentlich Gas geben will?


----------



## kle.tobias (3. Juni 2013)

Habe einen Startplatz für das Sram Enduro Rennen in Willingen abzugeben. Das Ganze würde ordentlich abgewickelt werden und der Startplatz von dem Organisationsteam auf den Account des anderen Benutzers übertragen werden. Wer den Startplatz nimmt, kann also unter seinem Namen und Account fahren.

Bei Interesse bitte PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CamillaK (3. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute!

Ich war schon in Riva und Samerberg am Start und hatte echt richtig Spaß!
Für die Meldung der Enduro Series in Willingen war ich nur leider zu spät und stehe jetzt auf der Warteliste, lauf Veranstalter siehts trotzdem nicht gut aus...

Also falls noch jemand einen STARTPLATZ zu vermitteln hat bitte sofort melden! Am Samerberg hat das ein Kumpel schon genauso gemacht, hat auch funktioniert...
Würde mich sehr freuen! 

Grüßle,
Camilla


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2013)

@kle.tobias:
Ich habe dir grade eine PM geschrieben. Die Freundin, die ich meinte, ist die CamillaK. Die wird sich freuen! @Camilla: Man sieht sich in Willingen!


----------



## CamillaK (3. Juni 2013)

kle.tobias schrieb:


> Habe einen Startplatz für das Sram Enduro Rennen in Willingen abzugeben. Das Ganze würde ordentlich abgewickelt werden und der Startplatz von dem Organisationsteam auf den Account des anderen Benutzers übertragen werden. Wer den Startplatz nimmt, kann also unter seinem Namen und Account fahren.
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte PM.


 
Hey!
Ich brauche unbedingt noch einen Startplatz, ich will wahnsinnig gern mitfahren, war in Riva und am Samerberg auch schon am Start. 
Camilla


----------



## othu (4. Juni 2013)

ich gebe meinen willingen Platz auch ab, wie geht denn die übergabe?


----------



## Emtix (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen wie das mit dem Startplatz übertragen bei der Specialized enduro series funktioniert?

Habe einen Account bekommen von jemand der in Willingen angemeldet ist.
Nun würde ich gerne seinen Namen in meinen ändern.
Das geht aber nicht....
Das Feld ist nicht abänderbar


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juni 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen wie das mit dem Startplatz übertragen bei der Specialized enduro series funktioniert?
> 
> ...





juweb schrieb:


> Man findet nichts, weil es nicht geht.





Birk schrieb:


> Doch geht, musst deinen Account übergeben und alle Daten entsprechend ändern.
> 
> Edit: Sehe gerade es geht wohl doch nicht mehr so einfach



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (6. Juni 2013)

Das habe ich auch gesehen....
Aber wie geht es denn nun den startplatz zu übertragen?


----------



## mw.dd (6. Juni 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gesehen....
> Aber wie geht es denn nun den startplatz zu übertragen?



Soll ich @juweb jetzt nochmal zitieren? Er wird es wissen, hat mit der Veranstaltung zu tun.

Am besten schreibst Du eine Mail an die Organisatoren.


----------



## Birk (6. Juni 2013)

Wäre eigentlich mal schön von Seiten der Organisation eine Offizielles Statement dazu zu bekommen. 
Momentan könnte man fast den Eindruck bekommen das es ihnen egal ist sobald sie ihr Geld haben.


----------



## oldie-pilot (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo, hab in Samerberg eine Swiss eye Brille gefunden.
Da ich grad gesehen habe das das Teil nicgt ganz billig war geb ich hier eine Findermeldung ab.
Also wer seine Brille.Marke swiss eye vermisst oder jmd kennt der sie in Samerberg verloren hat, bitte melden.


----------



## CamillaK (11. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute!

Kann man sich bei der Specialized Enduro Series in Willingen auch nachmelden??

Grüßle,
Camilla


----------



## steffen0505 (12. Juni 2013)

Hey,

mit der Nachmeldung sieht schlecht aus!

Kannst vielleicht noch in diesem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=633524 gucken ob noch einer einen Startplatz zu vergeben hat.


----------



## jomei21 (12. Juni 2013)

hi
ich hätte noch einen Startplatz, falls das mit der Übertragung noch geht...
jemand Interesse?


----------



## KultFAN (13. Juni 2013)

Jemand Interesse am gemeinsamen Streckencheck am Samstag.?...viele Grüße!


----------



## JDEM (13. Juni 2013)

Warum nicht, könnte man sich gerne zusammentun  Wo kann man sich eigentlich die Startnummer abholen?


----------



## ombre998 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

hat oder brauch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Madesimo/Italien zum Superenduro nächstes Wochenende?

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (19. Juni 2013)

Startplatz fürs Mad East Enduro diesen Samstag abzugeben. Meldet euch!


----------



## tequesta (20. Juni 2013)

andi. schrieb:


> Startplatz fürs Mad East Enduro diesen Samstag abzugeben. Meldet euch!



Sind die Startplätze übertragbar? Wie? Ich hab mich gestern verletzt und kann ebenfalls nicht beim Mad Enduro starten


----------



## othu (20. Juni 2013)

hat irgendeiner von der specialized serie in willingen seine startgebühr zurück bekommen?


----------



## p.2-max (20. Juni 2013)

ombre998 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat oder brauch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Madesimo/Italien zum Superenduro nächstes Wochenende?
> 
> Beste Grüße




Bin schon da. Wetter könnte nen tick besser sein, aber heute schonmal schön mitm bike bei sonne unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## ombre998 (20. Juni 2013)

p.2-max schrieb:


> Bin schon da. Wetter könnte nen tick besser sein, aber heute schonmal schön mitm bike bei sonne unterwegs gewesen....



Hi,

sind die Strecken schon gesteckt?

Grüße


----------



## p.2-max (21. Juni 2013)

Ja und macht bock.


----------



## andi. (22. Juni 2013)

Falls wer FOtos beim Mad East gemacht hat, gebt Bescheid!


----------



## duke83 (23. Juni 2013)

Hab immernoch den Startplatz für die TrailTrophy  Breitenbrunn/Erzgebirge am 13./14. Juli abzugeben...bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2013)

Mad East war super!
Die Trails in Breitenbrunn sind auch top zum richtigen Runterstempeln, hab ich gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskarpeter (26. Juni 2013)

andi. schrieb:


> Falls wer FOtos beim Mad East gemacht hat, gebt Bescheid!



http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeheins/sets/72157634340999579/


----------



## andi. (26. Juni 2013)

Danke  @Zaskarpeter

Leider kein glück


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Juni 2013)

Jemand am Samstag in Sölden am Start?


----------



## Erroll (28. Juni 2013)

Ja hier. Kalt wirds!


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Juni 2013)

hier ist unser Bericht von der Mad East Challenge 500 bzw. dem Mad East Enduro:

http://www.bikebrigade.de/mad-east-challenge-500-in-altenberg-osterzgebirge/


P.S.: Einen Startplatz für die TrailTrophy in Breitenbrunn habe ich auch noch abzugeben...


----------



## Simpel. (2. Juli 2013)

Falls die Startplätze übertragbar sind, hätte ich einen für das Endurorennen in Les 2 Alpes abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RadKnecht (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

anbei ein kleiner Bericht vom Superendurorennen in Madesimo/Italien und dem etwas anderen Format.
Was haltet Ihr davon?

http://ndurolife.com/2013/06/26/italien-welcome-to-enduro-rennbericht/


Beste Grüße
Tommy


----------



## bergling (3. Juli 2013)

Hab 2 Startplätze für Endurorennen 6./7.7. in Les 2 Alps günstig abzugeben! 

Gruß


----------



## 2RadKnecht (7. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

auch dieses Wochenende war wieder Racen angesagt, und zwar beim KitzalpEnduro in Kirchberg Tirol. NDuroLife-Team klar für euch dabei. Checkt das aus..
http://ndurolife.com/2013/07/07/fahrer-bericht-kitzalpenduro-reloaded-wie-immer-geil/
Am besten mit Internet Explorer öffnen.

Beste Grüße
Knecht


----------



## mac80 (10. Juli 2013)

2RadKnecht schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> anbei ein kleiner Bericht vom Superendurorennen in Madesimo/Italien und dem etwas anderen Format.
> Was haltet Ihr davon?
> ...



Guten Morgen Tommy,

 fuer diesen Bericht 

Gruesse und weiterhin eine gute Zeit!


Marcus


----------



## 2RadKnecht (10. Juli 2013)

mac80 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Tommy,
> 
> fuer diesen Bericht
> 
> ...



Tausend Dank!!


----------



## KnollySam (11. Juli 2013)

Næchste Woche ist auch *Tromsø Enduro* in Nordnorwegen am start! *19.-21-7.2013 *www.tromsoenduro.wordpress.com


----------



## ewoq (16. Juli 2013)

wer ist denn so in kronplatz am start?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Juli 2013)

Hier mal unser Bericht von der Trail Trophy:

http://enduro-mtb.com/rennbericht-das-war-die-trailtrophy-breitenbrunn-im-trailcenter-rabenberg/
 @2RadKnecht: Stark gefahren!


----------



## ombre998 (17. Juli 2013)

toller Bericht..


----------



## 2RadKnecht (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo Endurogemeinde, 

auch von uns ein ergänzender Bericht über das richtig geile Wochenende im Trailcenter Rabenberg mit weiteren Bildern. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://ndurolife.com/2013/07/16/tra...es-und-entspanntes-wochenende-unter-freunden/

 @_SamyRSJ4_: vielen Dank, ebenfalls starke Leistung! Bis zum nächsten Mal! 

Beste Grüße
Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (17. Juli 2013)

Schöner Bericht und fett gefahren , Platzierung passt ja 

Ist irgendwer in sauze d'olux am start?


----------



## ombre998 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mich gestern bei der specialized enduroserie in Tschechien anmelden.
Bankdaten wie Kontonummer gibt es auch, allerdings fehlt die Bank, der BIC oder die IBAN.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Ohne Transfer kein Startplatz 

Grüße


----------



## bliz2z (19. Juli 2013)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Startplatz für das Rennen in *Italien, Kronplatz* abzugeben?


----------



## Birk (19. Juli 2013)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand einen Startplatz für das Rennen in *Italien, Kronplatz* abzugeben?



Ich glaube heute ist der letzte Tag an dem du dich noch regulär anmelden kannst. Nachmeldung vor Ort geht wohl auch noch bis zum Samstag. Steht zumindest so in der Info Mail die vor ein paar Tagen rum geschickt wurde.


----------



## ewoq (22. Juli 2013)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand einen Startplatz für das Rennen in *Italien, Kronplatz* abzugeben?



hab ich dich zufällig letzte woche mittwoch am üezgi gesehen?


----------



## bliz2z (22. Juli 2013)

ewoq schrieb:


> hab ich dich zufällig letzte woche mittwoch am üezgi gesehen?


Öhm ja das ist gut möglich. Wo den? Beim Brunnen oben oder unten?


----------



## ewoq (22. Juli 2013)

war immer hinter euch, wenn du das warst ;-)


----------



## bliz2z (22. Juli 2013)

Wir waren zu dritt einer mit HT, auf den haben wir jeweils gewartet .


----------



## ewoq (22. Juli 2013)

genau. ich war von unten bis oben immer mehr oder weniger direkt hinter euch und hab mich totgeschwitzt bei der hitze ...

weisses covert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (22. Juli 2013)

Fährt am Wochenende jemand nach Italien zum Enduro Rennen zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft?

Komme aus Heilbronn.


----------



## kingofdirt (30. Juli 2013)

habe ein Startplatz für das Enduro Rennen in Valloire abzugeben da ich mir ne Rippe gebrochen habe.
Soll ein Hammer Rennen mit super Strecken sein!!!
http://www.tribesportgroup.com/trib...on=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=28&lang=en

bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## andi. (12. August 2013)

Habe einen Startplatz für das Rock&Roll Enduro in Schöneck abzugeben. Bitte bei mir melden wenn jemand Interesse hat.

Ist weg..


----------



## 2RadKnecht (12. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

anbei unser Bericht von der tschechischen Specialized Enduroserie. Mit einer Startgebühr von lediglich 10  bekommt ihr ein mega Rennen mit absolut geilen Stages!

http://ndurolife.com/2013/08/08/tschechenenduro-ein-absolutes-muss-czechenduro-its-a-must/

Viel Spass beim Lesen..
Beste Grüße
Tommy


----------



## mz33 (12. August 2013)

Da bekommt man aber für 10 einiges geboten.  Scheint wohl ne Reise wert zu sein


----------



## erkan1984 (13. August 2013)

2RadKnecht schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> anbei unser Bericht von der tschechischen Specialized Enduroserie. Mit einer Startgebühr von lediglich 10  bekommt ihr ein mega Rennen mit absolut geilen Stages!
> 
> ...



die endurobiene hat wieder zugeschlagen.... BsSSSSS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (13. August 2013)

Habe noch einen Startplatz für das Rock&Roll Enduro in Schöneck abzugeben. Bitte bei mir melden wenn jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## SiK (14. August 2013)

Hallo,

habe noch ein Rennen eingetragen:
29.09.: BergTal Enduro (Quattro Stazioni) - Geschwenda/Thüringen (Enduro, 1 Tag) - http://www.bergtal-mtb.de/

Viel Spaß beim Racen!

Cheers


----------



## tzei (14. August 2013)

Coole Sache und danke für das aktuell halten der Liste im 1. Beitrag. Wie komplett ist deine Liste respektive in welchen Länder hast du alles nach Enduro Veranstaltungen gesucht? Ich möchte dieses Jahr noch das eine oder andere Rennen fahren... Bis jetzt habe ich die Trailtrophy in der Lenzerheide und Enduroserie in Flims im Visier.


----------



## SiK (15. August 2013)

Ich denke, da hier alle fleißig mitgeholfen haben, ist die Liste ziemlich komplett für D und nähere Umgebung.

In der Schweiz (und vor allem in Italien?) gibt es jedoch sicherlich einige kleinere Rennen, die nicht draufstehen.

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich die TT in Lenzerheide aber sehr empfehlen, es war eine große Gaudi letztes Jahr.


----------



## andi. (15. August 2013)

Yeah Geschwenda! Das wird wieder super!


----------



## bliz2z (15. August 2013)

By the way wir würden evtl. noch einen "schnellen" für unser Team an der Trailtrophy Lenzerheide suchen. Ziel ist top drei in der Teamwertung, also so top 20 - 30 wäre gut.
Interesse? -> PM


----------



## XXXDriver (20. August 2013)

Fährt den jemand bei der Bluegrass Enduro in  Guebwiller am 1. September mit und kommt  aus der Pfalz oder fährt in der nähe von Karlsruhe vorbei??


----------



## 2RadKnecht (21. August 2013)

SiK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe noch ein Rennen eingetragen:
> 29.09.: BergTal Enduro (Quattro Stazioni) - Geschwenda/Thüringen (Enduro, 1 Tag) - http://www.bergtal-mtb.de/
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

wo finde ich die Liste zum Eintragen der Rennen?

Mir fallen auf Anhieb auch noch ein paar Rennen ein, sollten die nicht schon in der Liste stehen.

vom 7-8.9.2013 ist Alutech Enduro Wochenende am Reschenpass (http://trailsolutions.at/?post_type=tribe_events&eventDisplay=month&eventDate=2013-09)

vom 7-8.9.2013 ist tschechische Specialized Enduroserie in Spicak (http://enduroserie.cz/, am besten mit Chrome öffnen, da gibts nen automatischen Übersetzer)

vom 14.-15.9.2013 ist Overmountain Challange in Ischgl, wird wahrscheinlich mega, war erst letztes Wochenende dort, hammer Landschaft, Bericht folgt die Tage auf www.ndurolife.com (am besten für den Newsletter eintragen, dann verpasst ihr keine Berichte mehr); Infos zur Overmountain Challange auf folgender Seite http://trailsolutions.at/?post_type=tribe_events&eventDisplay=month&eventDate=2013-09

am 5.10.2013 ist tschechische Bikerally in Most (http://enduroserie.cz/)

am 10.10.2013 ist Endurorennen in Frejus, Frankreich, im Rahmen des Roc d Azur Festivals (http://www.rocazur.com/us/homepage.html)

vom 12.-13.2013 ist deutsche Specialized Enduroserie in Flims.

Beste Grüße
Tommy


----------



## 2RadKnecht (21. August 2013)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Fährt den jemand bei der Bluegrass Enduro in  Guebwiller am 1. September mit und kommt  aus der Pfalz oder fährt in der nähe von Karlsruhe vorbei??



Sorry, kann leider keine MFG anbieten.
Wenn jemand noch einen Startplatz für Guebwiller abzugeben hätte, wäre das fein.

Beste Grüße
Tommy


----------



## 2RadKnecht (22. August 2013)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> die endurobiene hat wieder zugeschlagen.... BsSSSSS



jetzt ja,, hat etwas gedauert... bbbzzzzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (29. August 2013)

War unter den hier anwesenden Leuten eigentlich jemand beim _Trans Savoie dabei ? 
_


----------



## andi. (8. September 2013)

Wartburg Enduro Masters 2.0 war super. Offizieller Bericht:

WARTBURG - ENDURO - MASTERS 2.0
Was für ein geiler Tag! Zu aller erst möchten wir uns bei allen Teilnehmern, Zuschauern und vor allem bei den Helfern und Streckenposten für die tatkräftige Unterstützung bedanken! Herzlichen Dank an das Team vom ASB Eisenach für die medizinische Absicherung, Danke an die Marientalhütte für die kulinarische Versorgung und natürlich ein riesen Dankeschön an das Forstamt Marksuhl, die uns trotz einiger Startschwierigkeiten das Vertrauen gegeben haben, sodass wir dieses geile Event durchführen konnten!
Aber der Reihe nach.
Nach langer Vorbereitung war heute der Tag der Tage. Wartburg-Enduro-Masters 2.0 stand auf der Tagesordnung. Fast 80 unerschrockene Pedaltreter und eine Dame waren gekommen, um bei bestem Spätsommerwetter die Plätze unter sich auszumachen. Damit es nicht zu einfach wird, gab es drei unterschiedliche Wertungsprüfungen, auf denen um die Bestzeit gefightet wurde. Wer nach drei Prüfungen die kürzeste Gesamtzeit hat, ist der Gewinner.
Die ersten beiden Stages fanden auf dem RSV Vereinsgelände statt. Hierzu wurden zwei unterschiedliche Strecken abgesteckt.
Stage 1 - ohne Kette. Wie ohne Kette, fragte sich der ein oder andere. Geht nicht. Geht doch und zwar ziemlich gut. Nach anfänglicher Skepsis, hatten alle ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht als sie im Ziel waren.
Stage 2 - wieder mit Kette. Dadurch ziemlich schnell und durch die Trockenheit rutschig und staubig. Hier hatten viele Fahrer, auch die Locals, so ihre Schwierigkeiten und es gab kaum einen, der hier keinen Fehler hatte. Für viele wurde die erste Kurvenkombi zum Problem und der Bodenkontakt wurde nicht nur mit den Reifen hergestellt... 
Nach der Mittagspause an der Marientalhütte ging's weiter zu Stage 3 - Drachental. Die längste Prüfung des Tages trennte die Spreu vom Weizen. Hier durfte vorher nicht trainiert werden und es musste auf Sicht gefahren werden. Das bedeutete nicht alles zu riskieren, sondern mit Köpfchen fahren. Trotz teilweise brenzliger Fahrmanöver an der Grenze der Physik, ging alles gut und auch diese Stage konnte ohne Verluste beendet werden.
Fazit: Auch wenn nicht alles 100 %ig lief, war es doch eine gelungene Veranstaltung, wie wir finden. Es gab etwas Kritik bezüglich der langen Mittagspause. Hier sei gesagt, dass die Dame und die beiden Herren an der Essensausgabe nicht mehr als arbeiten können. Ne Wurst braucht nun mal fünf Minuten bis sie durch ist... Ihr wisst was wir meinen. Man kann nicht alles minutiös planen! Außerdem soll unser Rennen nicht diesem Einheitsbrei anderer Rennserien entsprechen. Wir sind in Eisenach. Wir haben ein Rennen mit eigenem Charakter. Und das ist auch gut so!
Herzlichen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit!
PS: Bilder werden in den nächsten Tagen online gestellt!
Ergebnisliste: http://www.rsv2002.de/app/download/7646557/Gesamtergebnis+Wartburg-Enduro-Masters+2.0.pdf

http://www.rsv2002.de/ - https://www.facebook.com/RSV2002Eisenach


Fotos:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.628239953873749.1073741848.620869261277485&type=3
www.downhill-pictures.de


----------



## mac80 (9. September 2013)

Danke fuer den Bericht!


----------



## moparisti (9. September 2013)

Fährt vielleicht zufällig jemand am WE auf die Trailtrophy/Lenzerheide oder hat einen Startplatz abzugeben?
Hab kurzfristig frei und würde gerne hin.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (9. September 2013)

ABO und Danke


----------



## andi. (10. September 2013)

Den Eisenach Bericht habe ich nur hier her kopiert von der Vereinsseite. Stammt nicht aus meiner Feder


----------



## 2RadKnecht (10. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

anbei unser Bericht vom Alutech Enduro Wochenende am Reschenpass.
Sehr geniale Trails!! 2014 auf jeden Fall gesetzt!

http://ndurolife.com/2013/09/09/alu...e-ordentlich-anspruch-in-chilliger-atmosphre/

Beste Grüße
Tommy


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. September 2013)

.


----------



## 2RadKnecht (18. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

und auch von der Overmountain Challange aus Ischgl, der für dieses Jahr inoffiziellen Europameisterschaft berichten wir.. 

http://ndurolife.com/2013/09/17/ove...arm-fahren-fuer-die-europameisterschaft-2014/

Viel Spass beim Lesen!
Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mac80 (18. September 2013)

Immer wieder schoen zu lesen Eure Berichte Tommy. Gratulation zur guten Platzierung 

Grz.


----------



## 2RadKnecht (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leutz,

anbei unser neuester Bericht vom Roc d'Azur, europas größtem Festival in milden Gefilden bei 23 Grad um diese Jahreszeit. Natürlich haben wir uns das Endurorennen nicht entgehen gelassen.. 
http://ndurolife.com/2013/10/13/roc...en-des-groessten-europaeischen-bikefestivals/

 @_Marcus_. Vielen Dank! übrigens sehr geiler Zusammenschnitt eurer Specialized Treutlingen-Samerberg-Willingen Tour 
Fahrt ihr in Spalt am 26.-27.10 beim enduro1 mit? www.enduro-one.com

Beste Grüße
Tommy


----------



## raenii (13. Oktober 2013)

2RadKnecht schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr in Spalt am 26.-27.10 beim enduro1 mit? www.enduro-one.com



ich fahr mit


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Oktober 2013)

Am Start!


----------



## mac80 (14. Oktober 2013)

2RadKnecht schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> anbei unser neuester Bericht vom Roc d'Azur, europas größtem Festival in milden Gefilden bei 23 Grad um diese Jahreszeit. Natürlich haben wir uns das Endurorennen nicht entgehen gelassen..
> http://ndurolife.com/2013/10/13/roc...en-des-groessten-europaeischen-bikefestivals/
> ...



Hallo Tommy,

erneut ein Bericht der ordentlich Laune macht, die Bilder vom Untergrund untermalen das ganze gut 

Schade bezueglich der Wetterbedingten Absage in Flims. Mit weniger (aber etwas) Schnee waere das sicher eine Gaudi geworden.

Auf das Rennen in Spalt wurde ich erst kuerzlich durch einen Bericht vom EnduroMag aufmerksam. Find ich Spitze! Druecke Euch allen, die dort teilnehmen und dem Veranstalter die Daumen fuer ein gelungenes Event. 

Ich bin seit einigen Wochen anderweitig sehr beschaeftigt. Es lauft bis dato alles gut und ich werd noch etwas Energie aufbringen muessen um es zu einem hoffentlich erfolgreichen Abschluss zu bringen. 
Bin schon noch regelmaessig aufm Bike aber kann hier derzeit nicht weg.

Deshalb freu ich mich umsomehr wenn sich jemand die Muehe macht solche Berichte zu verfassen 

Grz.

Ps. Bester Deutscher, Gratulation!!


----------



## 2RadKnecht (24. Oktober 2013)

Jo sehr geil Leute,, dann seh ma uns am Samstag in Spalt, wird ein bomben Wochenende bei bestem Wetter.. mega!! 
 @Marcus,, hoffentlich bis bald.. bist du in Finale gewesen?

Beste Grüße
Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ombre998 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

der vorab letzte Bericht für dieses Jahr..
Diesmal vom Enduro1 aus Spalt, Nürnberger Land.

Viel Spass beim Lesen und hoffentlich bis bald mal aufm Trail 

http://ndurolife.com/2013/10/28/enduro1-anstrengend-geiler-rennsaisonabschluss/

cheers
Hotzenplotz


----------



## tzei (29. Oktober 2013)

Kennt schon irgendjemand welche die Termine für 2014? Abgesehen von der Trailtrophy und World Tour Serie?


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Oktober 2013)

tzei schrieb:


> Kennt schon irgendjemand welche die Termine für 2014? Abgesehen von der Trailtrophy und World Tour Serie?



meinst Du nicht, dass es es dann schon einen Fred namens "Übersicht ENDURO Veranstaltungen 2014" geben würde?


----------



## tzei (29. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt gibt es schon bereits Termine für 2014 aber das Eröffnen des neuen Themas überlasse ich lasse ich wieder Sik. Er aktualisiert seinen 1. Beitrag jeweils so pflichtbewusst. 

PS:
Letztes Jahr hatten wir den Fred am 19. Oktober eröffnet


----------



## Twenty-1 (29. Oktober 2013)

tzei schrieb:


> das Eröffnen des neuen Themas überlasse ich lasse ich wieder Sik. Er aktualisiert seinen 1. Beitrag jeweils so pflichtbewusst.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so


----------



## michael-acker (1. November 2013)

Hi, wie kann ich mich zu diversen Veranstaltungen anmelden?
Bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach Seiten, finde aber leider keine entsprechenden Pages....


Danke schonmal für die Info!


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. November 2013)

michael-acker schrieb:


> Hi, wie kann ich mich zu diversen Veranstaltungen anmelden?



Das machst Du so, wie es i.d.R. bei allen Events gemacht wird... über die jeweilige Seite des Veranstalters. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass demnächst auch ein neuer Thread für's nächste Jahr erstellt wird (nicht war, SiK? ). Entweder steht hinter der jeweiligen Veranstaltung gleich der Link zur Seite oder Du gibst einfach mal das entsprechende Rennen in einer Suchmaschine ein...


----------



## SiK (5. November 2013)

tzei schrieb:


> Wie gesagt gibt es schon bereits Termine für 2014 aber das Eröffnen des neuen Themas überlasse ich lasse ich wieder Sik. Er aktualisiert seinen 1. Beitrag jeweils so pflichtbewusst.
> 
> PS:
> Letztes Jahr hatten wir den Fred am 19. Oktober eröffnet



Kümmer mich die Tage drum


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. November 2013)

SiK schrieb:


> Kümmer mich die Tage drum



 Auf Dich ist eben Verlass


----------



## 2RadKnecht (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

.. nettes neues Layout hier im IBC.

Bevor die Gruppe schließt, hier noch ein kurzer Aufruf zur Enduro One Weihnachtsaktion.
Bitte einfach einen kurzen und schmerzfreien Klick hinterlassen..

Nebenbei, die EnduroOnetermine kommen am 1.6.2014 raus...

Tausend Dank und ein fröhliches Fest!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (21. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Thread ist veraltet, den neuen (aktuellen) findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uebersicht-enduro-veranstaltungen-2014.659905/


----------



## dahuababua (11. Juli 2014)

Fehler meinerseits


----------

